# TTC #4 at almost 40



## CountrymomWV

Hi all!! My hubby and I have three children that I conceived when I was a LOT younger. We always thought about having a 4th...but I also had PCOS. I conceived my second on a 6th round of Clomid and my third taking Vitex and alternating on and off BC. With crazy cycles clear through my 30s I really just put it on the back burner and we did not do any "preventing" of pregnancy. Although I will admit...we are busy and hubby works third shift, so the opportunities have been slimmer than most.

In the past year I have dropped some weight, and my cycles have been like clockwork. I turn 40 in July and my husband and I decided to actively TTC. We are trying naturally though since we now live in a rural area far from specialists. So with that said, I am 1DPO. I am taking Fertile CM and used Preseed on somedays that we did the BD. 

Glad to find this forum. At 40 in less than two months, it can be hard to talk about with family. I know that many will be judgmental and I don't want the attention or questions in case it won't happen.


----------



## Starvedwomb

It is so possible for it to happen 40 sweety just keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best. You are just few months older than i lol! I'll be 40 come January 2014, you are welcome


----------



## Mapleroo

Welcome! I'm also trying for #4. Last 3 were in my 20's. Certainly a different ball game in my 30's. Good luck to you :dust: 
Oh and I *think* I am 2dpo (ff hasn't confirmed it yet) So we can obsess together! If you are testing this month, you should join us over at the may testing thread.


----------



## CountrymomWV

Thanks!!

I am 2DPO today! I am going to test but waiting until the 27th to start doing the early tests. AF would be due on June 2. :) Ill try and find that thread :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Countrymom - I am the BIG 40 in July too (13th for me) and so want to be pregnant before then lol; even just to get my booking in appointment booked for when I am still 39 lol.

We haven't told anyone we are trying either; don't need anyone's negativity or sarcasm -I had SPD last time and spent 6months on crutches so know there will be a lot of ppl thinking I am daft because of that, AND being 40 lmao -well!!!! 

I have been doing Pilates on/off since my last baby nearly three years ago, and have been doing them more extensively for the past three months to strengthen my pelvis, fingers crossed it's enough -Really don't want to have to justify my decision to have another baby to anyone :(

What ages/ genders are your other children?, I have DD 18 DS's 15 11 and 2y10months

xx


----------



## Rocco207

:happydance:Howdy! I just turned 43 and will be TTC starting this cycle. I think today will be CD1 (I will know in an hour or so). So glad to have other buddies in the same stage!


----------



## CountrymomWV

Thanks! My bday is 7-11 :) I'm two days older LOL. :) My kids are 21 (getting married next month), 14, and 12. I was hoping this cycle before I turned 40, just so I could say I technically was pregnant in my 30s :). Oh and would like to have my last before my soon to be married daughter would have a first. Although she is not pregnant...but since she has PCOS, I know she does not plan to wait.

I get the justify thing. Even if we do get pregnant (we will..thinking positive), I am not sure if I will tell anyone that it was planned. I figure that isn't any of their business and our decision. I feel more excited too, I feel that I am more settled in life. Career is going good (I teach), other kids are getting older and very independent, and I am older and wiser.

Crossing fingers for us both!:thumbup:


----------



## Mapleroo

CountrymomWV said:


> Thanks! My bday is 7-11 :) I'm two days older LOL. :) My kids are 21 (getting married next month), 14, and 12. I was hoping this cycle before I turned 40, just so I could say I technically was pregnant in my 30s :). Oh and would like to have my last before my soon to be married daughter would have a first. Although she is not pregnant...but since she has PCOS, I know she does not plan to wait.
> 
> I get the justify thing. Even if we do get pregnant (we will..thinking positive), I am not sure if I will tell anyone that it was planned. I figure that isn't any of their business and our decision. I feel more excited too, I feel that I am more settled in life. Career is going good (I teach), other kids are getting older and very independent, and I am older and wiser.
> 
> Crossing fingers for us both!:thumbup:

I feel the same about being relaxed and calm (although my OH may argue that lol) Calmer than I used to be any way!.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol Countrymom - I thought about pretending our next one (fingers crossed please please touch wood lol) was an 'oopsie' baby too haha ... but all my immediate family and friends know I had an IUD so that would throw up questions about that, and then I thought that all my other babies were planned and I would hate for him/her to grow up thinking anything other than that (nothing against unplanned pregnancies at all, but since I am planning ;) )I may let work think it was unplanned though heehee 

xx

And I am SO excited too - was the same with my last baby too and I am so enjoying motherhood later on in life, I worked full time when my first three were little and was fortunate to be able financially to return part time after Dawson was born, and now for the first I believe I have the perfect home / work balance and I have not missed any school events or milestones in the past 3 years :D xx


----------



## CountrymomWV

Rocco207 said:


> :happydance:Howdy! I just turned 43 and will be TTC starting this cycle. I think today will be CD1 (I will know in an hour or so). So glad to have other buddies in the same stage!


Welcome Rocco and GL!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

hi rocco :)

My temp went down today CD24 -Could be AF on her way :( Oh well roll on xxx


----------



## CountrymomWV

wannabubba#4 said:


> hi rocco :)
> 
> My temp went down today CD24 -Could be AF on her way :( Oh well roll on xxx

Isn't there a dip in temp if implantation occurs? I've not done a lot with temping.


----------



## wannabubba#4

CountrymomWV said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> hi rocco :)
> 
> My temp went down today CD24 -Could be AF on her way :( Oh well roll on xxx
> 
> Isn't there a dip in temp if implantation occurs? I've not done a lot with temping.Click to expand...

Sometimes but not consistently to mean anything, but temp is up today again a bit so maybe :happydance: (although temp should be discarded as DS had me up through the night and then was awake from 5am zzzzzzz) 

xx


----------



## CountrymomWV

wannabubba#4 said:


> CountrymomWV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> hi rocco :)
> 
> My temp went down today CD24 -Could be AF on her way :( Oh well roll on xxx
> 
> Isn't there a dip in temp if implantation occurs? I've not done a lot with temping.Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes but not consistently to mean anything, but temp is up today again a bit so maybe :happydance: (although temp should be discarded as DS had me up through the night and then was awake from 5am zzzzzzz)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Going to keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> CountrymomWV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> hi rocco :)
> 
> My temp went down today CD24 -Could be AF on her way :( Oh well roll on xxx
> 
> Isn't there a dip in temp if implantation occurs? I've not done a lot with temping.Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes but not consistently to mean anything, but temp is up today again a bit so maybe :happydance: (although temp should be discarded as DS had me up through the night and then was awake from 5am zzzzzzz)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thinking of you wanna :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

thanks ladies - well thought about testing today, talked myself out of it, then decided WTH going to go for it -if BFN I can get another test in a few days on pay day lol- -anyway done the test and it did not work -boohoo!! No control line, no line of any sort in fact. So pissed off now grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
:growlmad::growlmad::nope::wacko::wacko:

xx

How's everyone else ? 

:hugs:xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

CD29 DPO14 and BFN so think that is officially me believing I am OUT :'(

If implantation had been DPO9 then I would have had a least a faint line today surely so that's it. 

I feel SO selfish and greedy when some people don't have any kids and I am moaning and getting upset at not being able to easily conceive number 5, but sob sob I wanted it SO BADLY this month :cry::cry:

Had worked out my maternity leave dates and how to tell my mum ( as we are going to visit her in Spain this summer and I would have been 11 weeks by then)
And wanted to be pregnant at 39, not 40 ...if only for a bit :cry::cry:

My other children were all conceived first cycle of trying, so I am also thinking that having babies is over for me altogether.

Good Luck to you all xxxx


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> CD29 DPO14 and BFN so think that is officially me believing I am OUT :'(
> 
> If implantation had been DPO9 then I would have had a least a faint line today surely so that's it.
> 
> I feel SO selfish and greedy when some people don't have any kids and I am moaning and getting upset at not being able to easily conceive number 5, but sob sob I wanted it SO BADLY this month :cry::cry:
> 
> Had worked out my maternity leave dates and how to tell my mum ( as we are going to visit her in Spain this summer and I would have been 11 weeks by then)
> And wanted to be pregnant at 39, not 40 ...if only for a bit :cry::cry:
> 
> My other children were all conceived first cycle of trying, so I am also thinking that having babies is over for me altogether.
> 
> Good Luck to you all xxxx

Awww so sorry Wanna that you are sad :awww:

When you are away you will be nice and relaxed and who knows what could come of that??? What better story for a child than to tell them they were conceived in spain!!:winkwink:


----------



## Mapleroo

Looks like I conceived #4! :bfp: very early this morning.


----------



## wannabubba#4

:happydance:


Mapleroo said:


> Looks like I conceived #4! :bfp: very early this morning.

:dance::dance::dance:
Woop Fabbie news, many congratulations to you all, what did hubby say? have you told him yet? How are you feeling?

Yay!!! Some nice news to cheer up my miserable day lmao (honestly I am fine , just worked two night shifts and haven't been to bed today , so am tired and emotional :blush::haha:)

:happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> :happydance:
> 
> 
> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I conceived #4! :bfp: very early this morning.
> 
> :dance::dance::dance:
> Woop Fabbie news, many congratulations to you all, what did hubby say? have you told him yet? How are you feeling?
> 
> Yay!!! Some nice news to cheer up my miserable day lmao (honestly I am fine , just worked two night shifts and haven't been to bed today , so am tired and emotional :blush::haha:)
> 
> :happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> CONGRATULATIONSClick to expand...

Well my big plan was to wait to tell OH till I could use my clear blue digital. I was going to wrap it up and give it to him like a gift. But, patience is not my strongest trait :blush: So I came back to bed with my FRER put the light on (this is 5am) and sat there. He rolled over with one eye partly open and he said "are you pregnant?". I said "yes". haha...so not how I imagined the moment. Oh well.

I am actually feeling pretty good. I get little waves of dizziness here and there. Had some things going on in my tummy today (not cramps, just weird feelings) and a bit of lower back ache. I am really tired, but I did wake up at 4:30 this morning! Boobs aren't even a little bit sore and I have quite a bit of CM that comes out in globs. (sorry probably waaaay TMI!) Don't have much of an appetite, but when I do get hungry, I have to eat NOW.

All in all I wish that the whole 9 months was going to feel this relaxed and lack of symptoms...I don't recall ever finding out this early before so it is lovely to know that I am pregnant and not living with my head in the toilet lol.:haha:

I hope your day improves and you were able to get some zzzz's :hugs:


----------



## CountrymomWV

Yeahhhhhhhh Mapleroo!!! I am so excited for you!!! :happydance: Gives me hope!!:hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Countrymom have you tested yet? Or waiting til actually late lol :haha:

Next cycle when we are trying I am definitely waiting until AF officially late -have done 3 tests this cycle and done 4 last month and it's no fun:nope:

Well looks like I will be getting my dancing shoes on :dance::dance:and getting nice and drunk:drunk: tomorrow night after all -Brown spotting tonight, so AF will be here tomorrow I reckon:hissy:

Having a month or two off, in anticipation of our holiday in July so will be back very soon; and will be keeping track of you all on here.

Good Luck and tonnes of :dust::dust::dust::dust:

:hugs::hug:


----------



## CountrymomWV

wannabubba#4 said:


> Countrymom have you tested yet? Or waiting til actually late lol :haha:
> 
> Next cycle when we are trying I am definitely waiting until AF officially late -have done 3 tests this cycle and done 4 last month and it's no fun:nope:
> 
> Well looks like I will be getting my dancing shoes on :dance::dance:and getting nice and drunk:drunk: tomorrow night after all -Brown spotting tonight, so AF will be here tomorrow I reckon:hissy:
> 
> Having a month or two off, in anticipation of our holiday in July so will be back very soon; and will be keeping track of you all on here.
> 
> Good Luck and tonnes of :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs::hug:

I got a line this morning, but I didn't check it for 25 minutes. Came home excited thinking maybe...got a BFN this evening. So IDK. Maybe evap..who knows. This is just torture and I am in my first month of TTC again. Only 1 test left...not sure when to use it. AF is due Sunday...so if I get a +..I would think it would be soon :/.


----------



## Mapleroo

Good luck CountrymomWV!!! 

Sorry about af wanna. Enjoy your night out and kick up your heels!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ooh goodluck countrymomma -hope it is positive for you.

Thanks Mapleroo xx


----------



## CountrymomWV

Well I am spotting at 12 DPO. Sigh. A day and a half early :( Implantation? I doubt, but will know for sure by morning. UG :(:growlmad:


----------



## wannabubba#4

sorry countrymomma - if that ticker is correct and CD1 ?

Let June be both our months for getting our BFP's xxx


----------



## CountrymomWV

Yeah :(...but I am not going to try and be sad. I knew the chances of conceiving on the first cycle were slim. However, I ordered a basal them and I am going to chart this month. I also ordered a BUNCH of OPK and HPT. Reading up on supplements that might help.


----------



## wannabubba#4

How u doing Countrymomma?

xxx


----------



## CountrymomWV

wannabubba#4 said:


> How u doing Countrymomma?
> 
> xxx

Im holding my own. Time to BD soon!! How about you/.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Same same lol - just heading into fertile territory lol

Good luck for this month xxx

Let's go get those BFP's xxx


----------



## CountrymomWV

YES BFP for both of us lol. Last month I can technically conceive and still say I did in my 30s LOL.

Doing anything different this month?
I started temping and using FF online.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Not doing anything differently.

Although tbh, do not have high hopes this month as DH has been on metronidazole (antibiotic) for tooth abscess and seemingly this temporarily reduces sperm count. 

But hey ho - he has never been tested so maybe he wont be too affected; but maybe he will :shrug::shrug: just dunno lol

But trying to think positively and all :happydance::happydance: will get pregnant this month!! WILL WILL WILL! :haha:


----------



## Mapleroo

Good luck ladies! And keep busy lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

So if Ovufriend correct, I am now in my fertile period lol ,night shift last night too; and will be shattered tonight after being awake for a total of 39/40hrs before I get to my bed again :growlmad::growlmad:, hope I don't O earlier this month ;if I am going to O at all :shrug:

Much weirdness with last AF and with my temps this cycle, not feeling it at all. 

Yesterday I was feeling SO pregnant already lmao -cramps, sore pelvis, aching legs, sore lower back nauseous and peeing constantly so started to think that last months AF could have been IB and not just very strange light AF.

Today I realise that after getting my IUD out, my periods were going to change and also with being nearly 40 they are changing too, everything else could have been in my head :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Oh well, may have to now just hope for baby before 41 lol and not getting pregnant before 40 lmao :haha::haha:


----------



## CountrymomWV

Maple was your m/c from the positive you just had a few weeks ago? If so I am so sorry :(

Donna...Hang in there. Do you work nights or hubby? My husband does through the year, but off during the summer.

AS for me...I am in fertile territory. My temps are all over the place, but I am not consistently temping. :/ I had a lot of EWCM yesterday. We are making sure we b/d everyday. I forgot to do a OPK yesterday. :/ I am feeling the pressure for the first time though. Hubby just had tests done and has severe carpal tunnel which means 2 surgeries ahead. I don't know when yet though....uggggg praying it happens this month!!


----------



## Creative

I hope you don't mind me posting on your thread.
I thought you might take some encouragement from my story.
I had three children between 22 and 30 and then presumed my family was complete due to car size / house size and age. I am now 44. Last year out of the blue I got pregnant. It was such a shock, with three grown up children it was so mind blowing. We walked around in a daze embarrassed and shocked, but within days we were coming round to the idea. We told our children and they reacted initially with "don't you know the risks at your age" and "How embarrassing" but soon they too were happy about it and then out the blue, I MC'd and our world came tumbling down. We received comeents such as "it was probably for the best" but we all felt that it been meant and so after talking to the children we decided to try again. Mother nature seemed to be fighting against the idea. My cycles started to legnthen and I thought I must be starting menopause. after one whole year of trying I made the choice that we should give up as my age was creaping up and up. So on the day my last AF was due I POAS and got a negative. I applied for a new job and started to plan a future. I was so gutted. When several days later AF ad still not arrived I tested one last time and there was my BFP. 
I have had so much support from the ladies on this thread and you'd all be welcome to join us https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...loss-over-40-any-takers-our-lucky-thread.html Good luck. It can and does happen to us older ladies!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

CountrymomWV said:


> Maple was your m/c from the positive you just had a few weeks ago? If so I am so sorry :(
> 
> Donna...Hang in there. Do you work nights or hubby? My husband does through the year, but off during the summer.
> 
> AS for me...I am in fertile territory. My temps are all over the place, but I am not consistently temping. :/ I had a lot of EWCM yesterday. We are making sure we b/d everyday. I forgot to do a OPK yesterday. :/ I am feeling the pressure for the first time though. Hubby just had tests done and has severe carpal tunnel which means 2 surgeries ahead. I don't know when yet though....uggggg praying it happens this month!!

Its me that does nights - I only work 8 shifts a month and 2 or 3 are day shifts so shouldn't be too difficult to conceive around that, if I plan correctly lol -just my cycles have changed since my IUD came out and I don't have childcare for my youngest so need to stay awake all day after my night shift so that means it is actually 2 nights that I am not counting in ttc lmao. 

My temps are all over the place, and my CP was high a few days ago and low now and I have had no fertile CM so do not know what is happening.:shrug::shrug: An anovulatory cycle coming up I think (diagnosed with PCOS years ago, but cycles went back to normal after baby #3)

Even done a test today because my cycle is so weird, and was thinking maybe IB and not period but BFN ... at least I know where I stand ; even if that means not pregnant for another cycle :cry::cry:

Hope you are getting more BDing in than me lol(would not be hard this month grrr) and good luck xxx


----------



## CountrymomWV

So on your anovulatory cycle, does AF still show like clockwork? Like I've wandered if I actually ovulate (I too had PCOS). But I am like clockwork for the last year and my cycles are all 28/29 days in length consistently. So wouldn't that mean I ovulate?

Test OPK was negative? I would not go by CP alone. Your only on day #13...keep testing! 

I am going to test a couple times today. FF says I will ovulate Friday, and then another app I have on my phone says it will be Saturday. Keeping a close eye. Did the BD this morning, and will again morning and night until Sunday evening. Just to be sure LOL :)

Sorry about the night thing. I know its hard. In the school year...our time to BD is so slim.


----------



## wannabubba#4

When I was diagnosed my cycles ranges from 25-25 days and I was told I may or may not be ovulating every month, and then after baby#3 they went back to every 27 days but if I am honest I don't know if that means that I ovulated every cycle or not :shrug: I never kept a record of it and wasn't ttc so never charted or anything. I do know that even if you do not ovulate, you will still have a period.

I am charting and temping now but not using OPK's - but as my night shift / no sleep and also getting awakened with little man happens weekly at least then maybe I need to do OPK's to see if I am actually ovulating :shrug: -Not going to stress until after my holidays though, then maybe look for OPK's.

By then it will be 5th cycle ttc.

ANYWAY, DH has been told -:blush::blush: tonight he is mine hahaha :haha:
...and for the foreseeable nights too (I am off work the rest of the week)

Go get that eggy girl xxx


----------



## CountrymomWV

wannabubba#4 said:


> When I was diagnosed my cycles ranges from 25-25 days and I was told I may or may not be ovulating every month, and then after baby#3 they went back to every 27 days but if I am honest I don't know if that means that I ovulated every cycle or not :shrug: I never kept a record of it and wasn't ttc so never charted or anything. I do know that even if you do not ovulate, you will still have a period.
> 
> I am charting and temping now but not using OPK's - but as my night shift / no sleep and also getting awakened with little man happens weekly at least then maybe I need to do OPK's to see if I am actually ovulating :shrug: -Not going to stress until after my holidays though, then maybe look for OPK's.
> 
> By then it will be 5th cycle ttc.
> 
> ANYWAY, DH has been told -:blush::blush: tonight he is mine hahaha :haha:
> ...and for the foreseeable nights too (I am off work the rest of the week)
> 
> Go get that eggy girl xxx


Have fun tonight!!:winkwink: :) My OPK this afternoon was a lot darker. Not positive...but it is close. Going to try and catch that surge tonight or tomorrow. Lots of EWCM too. I am feeling good about this cycle. I plan to go to Vitex next month if it doesn't happen. I wish Clomid didn't take a Rx :(

Babydust!!


----------



## Mapleroo

CountrymomWV said:


> Maple was your m/c from the positive you just had a few weeks ago? If so I am so sorry :(
> 
> Donna...Hang in there. Do you work nights or hubby? My husband does through the year, but off during the summer.
> 
> AS for me...I am in fertile territory. My temps are all over the place, but I am not consistently temping. :/ I had a lot of EWCM yesterday. We are making sure we b/d everyday. I forgot to do a OPK yesterday. :/ I am feeling the pressure for the first time though. Hubby just had tests done and has severe carpal tunnel which means 2 surgeries ahead. I don't know when yet though....uggggg praying it happens this month!!

Thank you Countrymom, it was. I lost what looked like my mucus plug last Wednesday and was spotting and then bleeding. Definitely a new experience for me and not one I would like to repeat! I honestly don't know how women do it when it is later on in the pregnancy. Quite distressing even early on. Little gun shy right now so I am just going to temp and not do anything else. I'm not ready to get pregnant right now. So I'll just keep you guys company xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Countrymomma -what is vitex? what does it do? Is it a bit like Soy isoflavones? they are supposed to be natural clomid too -but I was told could not take it if PCOS.

When we started ttc, I decided we were not going to stress, it was not a big deal if we were not successful, was not going to look into fertility drugs etc as it was just not meant to be and I have my fab four anyways lol blah blah..... 

...but now am wondering -would they even prescribe clomid or anything for a multipara or is that only for women struggling to get pregnant with their first? lol

Not that it matters (for any of us lol) WE ARE going to get pregnant this cycle!!!

We are, we are, we are,... So there :tease:

Q about CM - I am still having sticky or creamy CM and last cycle had a few days wet but never really EWCM, so what do you ladies know about supplements or anything to get more EWCM (or even just some lol) ?

:dust::dust:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mapleroo said:


> CountrymomWV said:
> 
> 
> Maple was your m/c from the positive you just had a few weeks ago? If so I am so sorry :(
> 
> Donna...Hang in there. Do you work nights or hubby? My husband does through the year, but off during the summer.
> 
> AS for me...I am in fertile territory. My temps are all over the place, but I am not consistently temping. :/ I had a lot of EWCM yesterday. We are making sure we b/d everyday. I forgot to do a OPK yesterday. :/ I am feeling the pressure for the first time though. Hubby just had tests done and has severe carpal tunnel which means 2 surgeries ahead. I don't know when yet though....uggggg praying it happens this month!!
> 
> Thank you Countrymom, it was. I lost what looked like my mucus plug last Wednesday and was spotting and then bleeding. Definitely a new experience for me and not one I would like to repeat! I honestly don't know how women do it when it is later on in the pregnancy. Quite distressing even early on. Little gun shy right now so I am just going to temp and not do anything else. I'm not ready to get pregnant right now. So I'll just keep you guys company xxClick to expand...

Hope you are okay, must be a horrible traumatic experience :hugs: and you are totally right, how women cope with later losses is beyond me :nope::nope:
Some very strong brave women out there xxx

here is some babydust for when you are ready xxx
:dust::dust:


----------



## zennie

Hi Ladies, is it ok to join ye? :flower:

I have just turned 40 and we are trying for #4. My kids are 12, 11 & 13 months. I have been charting, basal temping & using ff since our last baby turned 3 months. My cycles are irregular so its difficult to pinpoint ovulation despite all the charting :shrug:
I am still breastfeeding although we have night weaned.

I am a poas addict :winkwink:
Currently i'm on cd33 and according to ff no ovulation yet. Got an almost positive on opk today so fingers crossed it'll happen in the next couple days!!


Good luck to us all on getting our bfp's :hugs:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## CountrymomWV

Mapleroo said:


> CountrymomWV said:
> 
> 
> Maple was your m/c from the positive you just had a few weeks ago? If so I am so sorry :(
> 
> Donna...Hang in there. Do you work nights or hubby? My husband does through the year, but off during the summer.
> 
> AS for me...I am in fertile territory. My temps are all over the place, but I am not consistently temping. :/ I had a lot of EWCM yesterday. We are making sure we b/d everyday. I forgot to do a OPK yesterday. :/ I am feeling the pressure for the first time though. Hubby just had tests done and has severe carpal tunnel which means 2 surgeries ahead. I don't know when yet though....uggggg praying it happens this month!!
> 
> Thank you Countrymom, it was. I lost what looked like my mucus plug last Wednesday and was spotting and then bleeding. Definitely a new experience for me and not one I would like to repeat! I honestly don't know how women do it when it is later on in the pregnancy. Quite distressing even early on. Little gun shy right now so I am just going to temp and not do anything else. I'm not ready to get pregnant right now. So I'll just keep you guys company xxClick to expand...


Im really sorry and I know it is heart breaking :( Keep us company, and you will get there. It might be good to give it a cycle break afterwards. But also good that your temping, so when your ready, you are ready. (((Hugs))))


----------



## CountrymomWV

zennie said:


> Hi Ladies, is it ok to join ye? :flower:
> 
> I have just turned 40 and we are trying for #4. My kids are 12, 11 & 13 months. I have been charting, basal temping & using ff since our last baby turned 3 months. My cycles are irregular so its difficult to pinpoint ovulation despite all the charting :shrug:
> I am still breastfeeding although we have night weaned.
> 
> I am a poas addict :winkwink:
> Currently i'm on cd33 and according to ff no ovulation yet. Got an almost positive on opk today so fingers crossed it'll happen in the next couple days!!
> 
> 
> Good luck to us all on getting our bfp's :hugs:
> 
> :dust: :dust:


Welcome!! Turning 40 myself next month. Hoping you get the positive OPK :) You should be right around our "o" time if you do :)


----------



## CountrymomWV

wannabubba#4 said:


> Countrymomma -what is vitex? what does it do? Is it a bit like Soy isoflavones? they are supposed to be natural clomid too -but I was told could not take it if PCOS.
> 
> When we started ttc, I decided we were not going to stress, it was not a big deal if we were not successful, was not going to look into fertility drugs etc as it was just not meant to be and I have my fab four anyways lol blah blah.....
> 
> ...but now am wondering -would they even prescribe clomid or anything for a multipara or is that only for women struggling to get pregnant with their first? lol
> 
> Not that it matters (for any of us lol) WE ARE going to get pregnant this cycle!!!
> 
> 
> We are, we are, we are,... So there :tease:
> 
> Q about CM - I am still having sticky or creamy CM and last cycle had a few days wet but never really EWCM, so what do you ladies know about supplements or anything to get more EWCM (or even just some lol) ?
> 
> :dust::dust:


Vitex helps with LH ...from ovulation to lengthening your LP. I used it with my last one and got pregnant on the first month of trying. However, back then my cycles were not regular like they are now. I really think this will be my month. The EWCM is like crazy!! I used Fertile CM last month to help with EWCM. I really didn't notice any different. This month, I didn't use any and I have tons. I don't know if it is residual or just chance. I know now that school is out, my stress is almost nil. 

I have also read robitussin helps with thinning out what you already have.
Including a good link easy to read article on Vitex. https://natural-fertility-info.com/vitex


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thankyou countrymomma -very good read -I am not changing anything til after our holiday, then it will be all guns blazing haha :haha:

Welcome to Zennie :flower: - I am 40 next month too (still young at heart and in spirit though, although sometimes the body feels it's age haha)

Did you conceive easily with your last baby? Au natural or any help required? My last 4 babies were all conceived first cycle trying; so this is strange territory for me lol; think my body may just be past it's sell buy /use by date :shrug::shrug: :haha:

Good luck to you, hoping you get that positive OPK soon (I only temp but haven't pinpointed O yet, fingers crossed will be soon ) then we can all suffer the tww together :hugs::hugs:

Hope you are okay Mapleroo -hugs xx


----------



## CountrymomWV

Well no positive OPK yet:nope: And no EWCM this morning. We BD yesterday morning. Was going to this morning, but I think I will wait until this evening. FF says ovulation tomorrow, another program says Saturday, and I found a third one that says Sunday lol. Temp is still down too.

How is everything there?


----------



## wannabubba#4

No pinpointed ovulation yet, CM is bit watery today, and it is the weekend so gonna corner my man lol -It is our wedding anniversary on Sunday, so going to predict an Anniversary conceived Bubba :thumbup::thumbup:

Although planned to BD every day but had to go to bed last night and missed out again - Don't know why I am so tired - was in my bed at 22:30 (after half snoozing on the sofa since 21:00) last night, never had to get up until 08:00 this morning; and have just awoken from a 2hr nap zzzzzzzzzzzzzz.... and to be honest could still sleep now.

I have been moody for a couple of days too; and feel myself snapping at my youngest son too, something I never do :( - Am starting to question whether it is perimenopausal or something ? -although not having hot flashes or menstrual irregularities (other than me always being 27days until last year, and more so when we started ttc lol - and now I am about 31-33 days )

So frustrating! Nothing else has changed, my diet, fluid intake and exercise level are all the same; I have had a stressful few weeks but tbh never felt stressed by any of it, there was just a lot going on, with one of my sisters being in and out of hospital, the car breaking down and other little stuff.

:shrug::shrug::shrug: Feel like I should just shake it off, and get on with things, feel like I am being lazy.... but then I fall asleep again lol zzzzzzzzzzz

xxx:hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

:confused: so still no temp drop, back to creamy CM :saywhat: CD16 now too

Just as well really lol :haha::haha: Hubby went out for a drink after work :beer:and was in bed snoring his drunken head off at 10pm lol so no BD for us again :nope::nope:
He says he wants another baby, but says he is in no rush, it will happen, if not this month, then next month or the one after that and we shouldn't pressure ourselves! Easy for him to say lol -he is not 40 next month grrr:grr:

Any way Dunno what is happening to my cycle - how are things with you countrymomma Ov'd yet? getting plenty quality time in ?:winkwink::blush:

xx:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## CountrymomWV

No pressure and stress is good!! I think stress can make it worse.

I think I did finally. I never got a positive OPK, but I can tell you it was pretty darn close. I read that many don't get positive ones, but still do ovulate. We did not BD yesterday, but did this morning at around 1am. So when I took my temp...it was up a whole degree. Going to BD tonight, just in case! I will say (sorry if this is TMI)...but there was TONS of CM when we did. Most I have had in a long time...and my CP was very high. Im thinking maybe we did right when I did ovulate. Crossing fingers!! If not...well it will be Vitex next month. 

Now the wait....errrr the wait. I got 20 IC HPTS lol


----------



## CountrymomWV

Very Very positive OPK tonight!! BD here I come....tonight...in the morning..tomorrow night. BD BD BD LOL


----------



## wannabubba#4

CountrymomWV said:


> Very Very positive OPK tonight!! BD here I come....tonight...in the morning..tomorrow night. BD BD BD LOL

:woohoo: I am kind of hoping that in 3 days time (if my temp rises significantly lol) that ovufriend will pinpoint my O from today. :happydance: Wishful thinking lol :wacko:- maybe cos it is our wedding anniversary today :cloud9:

But temp dropped a wee bit, O cramps for a few days and watery CM today ( or maybe that was just left over love juice :blush::blush: heehee)

Go go go countrymomma get your sexy on :winkwink::winkwink:

xx:hugs:


----------



## CountrymomWV

From your chart, it is looking like the dip you can get at O time...!!:flower:
Wishing the best for your eggie to catch one!!

For me...got the sexy on. Temp was still up a half of a degree today. However, not sure if I should disregard the last two days. We did stay up several hours later than normal. I am making sure bases are covered though. If O happens ...they will be there waiting lol.

Good day and keep me posted!! I am going to keep OPKing until I see the negative.


----------



## CountrymomWV

Well we missed out on the BD yesterday. Hoping I had enough swimmers in there to catch the egg. Our middle child ended up getting sick and had to go to the ER. (She was over 104 WITH meds). So of course...no temp this morning either.. So I don't know what is going on. Gonna have to go on faith this month....if not...will be moving on to the next month. Now we begin the "wait". At least I have a wedding in 12 days...that will keep me focused. AF is due the day of my daughter's wedding. Wouldn't it be cool to get a BFP that day? :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

That would be so cool to get your BFP on the day that your daughter is married - I love thinking about dates and how they would be special lol -I love to think that if I did O yesterday then I could have conceived on our anniversary lol -not quite as good as getting that elusive BFP then but still haha

Is funny reading about your daughter getting married lol -I know it could be my daughter, and I know it is an over 35 thread but still made me double take haha - A bit like every time my sister's children refer to her as granny haha (she is one year older than me and has both a grand daughter and a grand son already lol) -I mean we are NOT old enough for that haha :haha::haha:

Is it a big wedding, what are you wearing? I don't want my Lou to get married too young lol, but must admit am really looking forward to the day she gets married and I can be mother of the bride lol... and get to glam up big style for the celebration :happydance: All boys after that for me and mother of the groom is not quite as important haha

AFM - dotted CH on Ovufriend for 4 days ago, so has me at 4DPO; am waiting to see over next few days though cos with CM and cramps etc I don't believe it was then, and FF doesn't have me with any CH yet - Hoping for temp rise next two days lol xxx


----------



## Driving280

Hey, any advice with temping anyone? I just started at around CD8, when I got my thermometer, and no pattern whatsoever. Just going up and down, no rise though I am around CD 18-19 now. When I conceived DS, I we basically did it on two days around CD 13-14 so I figured that's where the O would be... Or is this an anovulatory cycle I should expect at my age?


----------



## CountrymomWV

wannabubba#4 said:


> That would be so cool to get your BFP on the day that your daughter is married - I love thinking about dates and how they would be special lol -I love to think that if I did O yesterday then I could have conceived on our anniversary lol -not quite as good as getting that elusive BFP then but still haha
> 
> Is funny reading about your daughter getting married lol -I know it could be my daughter, and I know it is an over 35 thread but still made me double take haha - A bit like every time my sister's children refer to her as granny haha (she is one year older than me and has both a grand daughter and a grand son already lol) -I mean we are NOT old enough for that haha :haha::haha:
> 
> Is it a big wedding, what are you wearing? I don't want my Lou to get married too young lol, but must admit am really looking forward to the day she gets married and I can be mother of the bride lol... and get to glam up big style for the celebration :happydance: All boys after that for me and mother of the groom is not quite as important haha
> 
> AFM - dotted CH on Ovufriend for 4 days ago, so has me at 4DPO; am waiting to see over next few days though cos with CM and cramps etc I don't believe it was then, and FF doesn't have me with any CH yet - Hoping for temp rise next two days lol xxx

Wedding is 100 people..not small or big. Kind of in between. I am wearing a dress to match her colors. I had her young (which was the only child I conceived without effort). Her father and I are still married. She is young...but I think the values will see her through it. She also has PCOS, and I know she won't be waiting too long to have kids. We still have another girl to go and I figure she will be the worst..she likes the whole nine yards. DS will be easy lol.

I am just hoping I ovulated and we did enough BD to cover the bases. I seen my day temp is higher than preovulation...so it is a good sign. :)

Hoping you get the temp rise!! This is the hardest part. When do you plan on start testing? I have a BUNCH of IC tests...if I seen a sign on one of them...I will get a FR. I don't plan on testing until maybe the Monday before i am supposed to start which would be 6 days before.


----------



## CountrymomWV

Driving280 said:


> Hey, any advice with temping anyone? I just started at around CD8, when I got my thermometer, and no pattern whatsoever. Just going up and down, no rise though I am around CD 18-19 now. When I conceived DS, I we basically did it on two days around CD 13-14 so I figured that's where the O would be... Or is this an anovulatory cycle I should expect at my age?

Are you taking it the same time everyday and not getting out of bed when you do? Both of those things will give you inaccurate results. It is always good to watch signs like CM and CP along with the temps.


----------



## Driving280

Yes, pretty much the same time every morning. I have discarded the one where I slept in because it was about a half degree higher. Getting EWCM now... so weird.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Driving280 said:


> Hey, any advice with temping anyone? I just started at around CD8, when I got my thermometer, and no pattern whatsoever. Just going up and down, no rise though I am around CD 18-19 now. When I conceived DS, I we basically did it on two days around CD 13-14 so I figured that's where the O would be... Or is this an anovulatory cycle I should expect at my age?

Are you using any site to correlate the info for you?
I use Fertility friend and more recently Ovufriend (on my sig) - as you can see I have been given crosshairs where Ovufriend says I O'd but I don't believe it, cos I think yesterday -put my details in Fertility friend and no crosshairs yet -so waiting to see

Try fertility friend -if you don't already - it's free on basic setting which is all I use

xx


----------



## CountrymomWV

Okay...I am just so confused this cycle. So I hid a BIG glob of EWCM when wiping. I wiped again..and had more. I thought...well maybe I should do an OPK just to be sure I am passed O..thinking it would be negative. It was VERY positive. So this must mean I haven't "O" yet. So ...BD BD BD still on. What scares me...if I haven't O yet, there is a good chance I will have a short LP. Maybe...unless I ovulate tonight or tomorrow. We did BD at 1am yesterday morning (which is like late Saturday night). I hope bases are covered. 

What do you all think?


----------



## Driving280

Countrymom, I am in the same place, I think. CD 18/19 and started having lots of EWCM yesterday, today it is a flood, and no temperature rise. I did some reading since my question this morning, and it seems that it is pretty common to have significant variability in O. One of the papers I read said that only 25% of all women have all of their fertile days within 10-17 CD but that 95% will have them before 23 CD. Good luck to you!


----------



## wannabubba#4

I don't use OPK so not sure how they work -but very positive OPK and EWCM both excellent signs that O is imminent I would say, and good news that your ER visit wont have affected your BDing schedule lol -
So if you get neg OPK tomorrow does that mean you O'd today /tonight then?

Or does EWCM sometimes show as early pregnancy sign too, and I have hear of people getting positive OPK followed by positive HPT :thumbup: - Dunno? 
What DPO did you think you were before, could that be likely ?

As for me testing ,think I am going to wait until 30th this month, not going to SS too much and try and stay relaxed about it Haha - although have said that before, then end up testing 8DPO 10DPO and even after AF (just in case it was IB ) Hopeless optimist heehee :haha::haha:

Just sorted out my holiday clothes for our vacation next month; so sods law I WILL get my BFP haha -and nothing will fit me by then :haha:

xxx


----------



## CountrymomWV

wannabubba#4 said:


> I don't use OPK so not sure how they work -but very positive OPK and EWCM both excellent signs that O is imminent I would say, and good news that your ER visit wont have affected your BDing schedule lol -
> So if you get neg OPK tomorrow does that mean you O'd today /tonight then?
> 
> Or does EWCM sometimes show as early pregnancy sign too, and I have hear of people getting positive OPK followed by positive HPT :thumbup: - Dunno?
> What DPO did you think you were before, could that be likely ?
> 
> As for me testing ,think I am going to wait until 30th this month, not going to SS too much and try and stay relaxed about it Haha - although have said that before, then end up testing 8DPO 10DPO and even after AF (just in case it was IB ) Hopeless optimist heehee :haha::haha:
> 
> Just sorted out my holiday clothes for our vacation next month; so sods law I WILL get my BFP haha -and nothing will fit me by then :haha:
> 
> xxx


Yes I am thinking I haven't ovulated yet. If I had, I would be 3DPO and I think it would be too early to get the pregnancy +OPK. Implantation wouldn't have even happened. So I will BD tonight...I told hubby kids are to bed early!! LOL. AS soon as I get a negative OPK, that means ovulation has passed. Last month, I went from having LH lines to barely even being able to see it right after ovulation. I am so excited!! I am like you though, I got to be relaxed about it. 

Truth is I want a baby 10 fold x 10. However, I know If I were to conceive later in the summer (ideally next month); I would be able to maximize my time with the baby once he/she was born. My job I get 6 weeks. Being due in April would be nice since I would get the 6 weeks plus the whole summer. I will take a pregnancy now though!! 100%. IM thinking ahead!! 

Vacation is the perfect time ...keep that baby dust going on our thread!! I hope we get our BFP together!! If I ovulate late, I probably won't test until 7-8 DPO which would put my testing pretty close to yours.


----------



## CountrymomWV

Driving280 said:


> Countrymom, I am in the same place, I think. CD 18/19 and started having lots of EWCM yesterday, today it is a flood, and no temperature rise. I did some reading since my question this morning, and it seems that it is pretty common to have significant variability in O. One of the papers I read said that only 25% of all women have all of their fertile days within 10-17 CD but that 95% will have them before 23 CD. Good luck to you!



Im okay with ovulating that late, my concern was is my cycles are only 29 days. I want to make sure implantation happens. Im going to take this month either way and not get upset. Next month, I plan on using Vitex, and it does help with lengthen the LP. Thanks and Good Luck!! Keep us posted :) This will be our summer for our BFP :) Picturing myself this time next year cuddling a wee one!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Countrymomma - hoping your negative OPK is around the corner and you can join the crazy tww with me haha - that's if I did O -I could definitely feel my body gearing up for something haha but then maybe that was all in my head cos I have never noticed before :wacko::wacko:

Any way temp not significantly high enough for FF to be gearing up to give me O day for 16th; still no CH on it today, but if temp stays around the same then I will have dotted CH for 13th after all -putting me 5DPO today -Wow that was a quick almost one week wait haha:haha: I could test from THIS Sunday haha!!! (wont though, well will try not to - maybe if I go get some poundland cheapies :wacko:haha, then I could POAS to my heart's content)

Driving -how are things with you? Any signs of O yet? (ps anovulatory cycles can happen to everyone, not just us more mature ladies ;) - hope it is not anovualtory though xx good luck )


----------



## zennie

Well according to ff and a positive opk, I ovulated a few days ago, cd 38. Am not holding out much hope of a positive this month, am 4 dpo now and already feel like af is on the way :shrug:
My cycles are irregular, probably because i'm still b'feeding.
Will test from 10 dpo if af hasnt shown.

Good luck ladies to those waiting to ovulate and those in the 2 week wait :thumbup:


----------



## CountrymomWV

wannabubba#4 said:


> Countrymomma - hoping your negative OPK is around the corner and you can join the crazy tww with me haha - that's if I did O -I could definitely feel my body gearing up for something haha but then maybe that was all in my head cos I have never noticed before :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Any way temp not significantly high enough for FF to be gearing up to give me O day for 16th; still no CH on it today, but if temp stays around the same then I will have dotted CH for 13th after all -putting me 5DPO today -Wow that was a quick almost one week wait haha:haha: I could test from THIS Sunday haha!!! (wont though, well will try not to - maybe if I go get some poundland cheapies :wacko:haha, then I could POAS to my heart's content)
> 
> Driving -how are things with you? Any signs of O yet? (ps anovulatory cycles can happen to everyone, not just us more mature ladies ;) - hope it is not anovualtory though xx good luck )

Still a positive OPK this morning. We BD...so I am feeling good. I wander how long this positive OPK is going to last...I couldn't wait for it to get here...LOL

Are you still Bding? Just in case you havent? I think mine is going to be a 1ww. I am like clockwork...and only 11 days left until AF is supposed to be here. I need this OPK to go away so there is enough time to implant :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am working nights so hope we don't miss out on O :wacko: not stressing now, if it happens yay but if not onto next cycle 


Go get BD-ing you then :winkwink: lol you must have covered all bases this cycle 

xx


----------



## Driving280

Fingers crossed for you, Wannabubba and Countrymom! I got a small temp increase this morning and ewcm is gone, so hope I O'd. If not, there's next month... Anyway, we BD-d a lot, so now it is just waiting time...


----------



## CountrymomWV

Waiting is the hardest!


----------



## CountrymomWV

I do not know how to add a pic, but I think I finally got a negative OPK. The line is still very dark, however it is a smidgen lighter than the test line!! Will follow up in the morning to be sure and still going to BD tonight. Just in case! LOL I am still having some EWCM when wiping a couple times today. I've never had this much, as I have had this month.


----------



## wannabubba#4

CountrymomWV said:


> I do not know how to add a pic, but I think I finally got a negative OPK. The line is still very dark, however it is a smidgen lighter than the test line!! Will follow up in the morning to be sure and still going to BD tonight. Just in case! LOL I am still having some EWCM when wiping a couple times today. I've never had this much, as I have had this month.

Are you taking anything to help increase EWCM ?? - Cos I have none. never ! :shrug:

Well FF eventually caught up with Ovufriend and both now have me on 6DPO , not testing until 30th though in case O was later - not long to go though; and I have a totally unrealistic and unprecedented good feeling about this month haha :haha::haha:-Don't know why? :shrug:Maybe it is just the new car and impending holiday feeling lol:happydance:

Good Luck ladies xxxx Wouldn't it just be great if we all got BFP together this month?


----------



## CountrymomWV

YEAH all BFPs would be over the top wonderful!! 

Definite negative OPK this morning. YEAH!!! We did the last BD we will do as far as TTC for this month. I feel like I need a few days break lol. :haha:

I took nothing this month for EWCM, but last month I did. I've wandered if it was residual and stayed in my system for this month. I took Fertile CM last month, as well as the cough syrup. Last month I had some...but not tons.

GOOD feelings for this month. Now onto the 10 day wait for me. For the wedding and hopefully for AF to not show up. I hope things happen. 

Congrats on the new car btw :)


----------



## Mapleroo

Good luck ladies! Lovely to see you are all officially in the middle of your TWW. I have all my fingers and toes crossed that this is your month:)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks Mapleroo :flower:- how are you doing? Coping okay I hope:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Countrymomma -are you definitely testing on 29th then? I may join you lol, either 16 DPO or 13 DPO that would be , and CD30 (cycles 27-31) 

My LP was 15 last two cycles so, maybe 13DPO I a bit too early, but FF and Ovufriend both have me on 6DPO :flower::flower:

Only thing is I am working that day -may be a long day to carry about that secret if BFP ,and wouldn't want to wake hubby before I left
xxx


----------



## CountrymomWV

Im thinking Ill test 7 days from now. Which would be the 26th? I doubt I would get a positive, but since I don't know really when I ovulated...I say go for it lol. 

You could probably do the same day, but it depends on how many tests u have. I have 20 LOL. :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

CountrymomWV said:


> Im thinking Ill test 7 days from now. Which would be the 26th? I doubt I would get a positive, but since I don't know really when I ovulated...I say go for it lol.
> 
> You could probably do the same day, but it depends on how many tests u have. I have 20 LOL. :)

If I had 20 I would start tomorrow haha, only have 2 and not planning on buying anymore until / unless I get a hint of a line and just to confirm things lol


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Thanks Mapleroo :flower:- how are you doing? Coping okay I hope:hugs::hugs:

I am really good thanks :) Haven't ovulated yet, but getting close I think....


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mapleroo said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mapleroo :flower:- how are you doing? Coping okay I hope:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am really good thanks :) Haven't ovulated yet, but getting close I think....Click to expand...

Glad to hear it xxx:hugs:

:wacko::wacko:I just bought 20IC's lol -wont be here for several days I would imagine but hopefully for Monday -so I can test that full week til AF or BFP lol :wacko::wacko:


----------



## CountrymomWV

wannabubba#4 said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mapleroo :flower:- how are you doing? Coping okay I hope:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am really good thanks :) Haven't ovulated yet, but getting close I think....Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear it xxx:hugs:
> 
> :wacko::wacko:I just bought 20IC's lol -wont be here for several days I would imagine but hopefully for Monday -so I can test that full week til AF or BFP lol :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

LOL! Where do you get yours from?


----------



## CountrymomWV

Mapleroo said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mapleroo :flower:- how are you doing? Coping okay I hope:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am really good thanks :) Haven't ovulated yet, but getting close I think....Click to expand...

Are you temping? Glad to hear you are doing okay. :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Got them from Amazon -says sensitivity less than 10miu - hope they are okay lol - cost less than £3 only,for the 20 haha

I am hopeless at seeing lines though, so may need to post on here for opinions lol - I never see early lines when it seems every one else on the forum can lmao xxx


----------



## CountrymomWV

wannabubba#4 said:


> Got them from Amazon -says sensitivity less than 10miu - hope they are okay lol - cost less than £3 only,for the 20 haha
> 
> I am hopeless at seeing lines though, so may need to post on here for opinions lol - I never see early lines when it seems every one else on the forum can lmao xxx


I am buying mine from Amazon too! Are you in the UK? Seems a lot here are :) Would be happy to look at your lines!! I can't test yet...so when you do let me look lol! I too stare at the stick so long just to be sure there isn't a faint one. :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yeah, I am in Scotland UK and thanks for the offer, I will be posting every test on here in that case haha -seriously in about 4 other threads when the poster asked ''does anyone see a line? '' - I saw nothing, clicked on it, saw nothing; even blew the picture up and still saw nothing lmao; everyone else saw it, some even stated without having to click on the pic. I was dubious, but I kept checking the threads and surely one by one there was a strong BFP a few days to a week later lol


Is your daughter excited about the wedding? Bet you both have a busy week ahead finalizing things and rehearsals etc?
xxx


----------



## CountrymomWV

wannabubba#4 said:


> Yeah, I am in Scotland UK and thanks for the offer, I will be posting every test on here in that case haha -seriously in about 4 other threads when the poster asked ''does anyone see a line? '' - I saw nothing, clicked on it, saw nothing; even blew the picture up and still saw nothing lmao; everyone else saw it, some even stated without having to click on the pic. I was dubious, but I kept checking the threads and surely one by one there was a strong BFP a few days to a week later lol
> 
> 
> Is your daughter excited about the wedding? Bet you both have a busy week ahead finalizing things and rehearsals etc?
> xxx


I am in the US :) You are my first UK friend! :) 

Can you post pics on here from your phone? I will gladly look. Maybe I need to post mine too. I am still thinking Wed. According to FF (based on OPK since I did not temp consistently), I am 2 DPO.

We are excited. Sunday will be decorating, cleaning house Monday and Tuesday for company, shopping and pedis/manis on Wed, Thursday is doing a lot of the food prep, Friday is rehearsal/dinner, and finish the food and Saturday the wedding. Oh and my sons birthday is tomorrow...so I am going to REST on Saturday lol. At least I will have things to keep my mind of the BFP I want...


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wow a very busy and exciting week, a BFP on top would be the icing on the cake xxx

So my temp rose again today, and know I shouldn't but it got me excited -was ydays dip implantation ? lmao -Same story different month lol xxx


----------



## CountrymomWV

I hope it is implantation for you!! Stupid me POAS and Im staring down for a line. I think I see an imaginary one LOL. :( :) I know I am only 3DPO ...but it is possible I ovulated before then.

Last night....I had (TMI) a lot of EWCM! I am sure it means nothing...but seriously it has been a great month for that.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol- do u have a pic? 

T will start POAS as soon as my IC's arrive too lol
so far sore boobs cramps increased saliva and stuffy nose lol

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Waaahhhhhhhhhh - IC's are here!! SO ....now!! Do I wait until tomorrow or even later ?? haha at only CD23, and 6 - 8 days before AF due, its probably (maybe definitely ) too early but I wanna POAS lol.

But it is 9DPO and I have seen ppl get BFP 's at 9DPO and earlier lol

With an LP of 15 days -does that mean anything at all? -does that mean it will take longer to get a BFP? or does that not matter? Dunno ! 

Haha, maybe wait until tomorrow , CD24 and 10DPO :shrug::shrug:

xx


----------



## CountrymomWV

Mine was definitely negative. I found an app for my phone, that I could invert the image and see there was no line. Oh well. - This morning too. I know it is too early, but I have enough to check everyday!! LOL. I am only 4DPO. I had a slight cramping yesterday, but that is pretty typical for me the week prior to AF. I think implantation can take 10 days...but sometimes earlier. IT can't hurt to test!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ahhhhh! I got a very faint line yday but couldn't upload pic from my phone -retested this morning, darker second pink line -took pic but file TOO large.

Off to work now , will try and get pic up when I come back xxxx


----------



## CountrymomWV

OM Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) I will be waiting on pins and needles LOL. 

I didn't test today...5DPO crampy this morning for sure. Decorating for the wedding today, that will keep my mind off of it hopefully. :)


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Ahhhhh! I got a very faint line yday but couldn't upload pic from my phone -retested this morning, darker second pink line -took pic but file TOO large.
> 
> Off to work now , will try and get pic up when I come back xxxx

Yay!!! Soooo happy for you xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks girls -trying not to get my hopes up yet 

here's a pic, does anyone see anything?

countrymomma I had (and am still having) cramps too -good luck xxx
 



Attached Files:







100E2423.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Thanks girls -trying not to get my hopes up yet
> 
> here's a pic, does anyone see anything?
> 
> countrymomma I had (and am still having) cramps too -good luck xxx

Not even a squinter!! BFP Congratulations!!!


----------



## CountrymomWV

wannabubba#4 said:


> Thanks girls -trying not to get my hopes up yet
> 
> here's a pic, does anyone see anything?
> 
> countrymomma I had (and am still having) cramps too -good luck xxx

Wow!! Easy to see!! Congrats :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

thanks girls -stupid hubby could not see it, then when I pointed to it and said 'THERE!!!' he went well yeah maybe but it's more likely that you are seeing what you want to see :shrug::shrug:

Men!!!:dohh::dohh:

Then after work last night he says, 'good luck us yay! ... but then maybe not ;cos It will put a dampener on the holiday' WTF???? He knew the hols were coming up and knew we were trying for a baby!!

I was tired and went to bed, he still doesn't accept it today, need to wait until end of the week and 2 bold lines and then tell him again again lol - maybe he is in denial? I am totally crapping myself; hoping that the true excitement hits once we are past 4weeks (3w+3d today -early early early)


xxx


----------



## Mapleroo

Aww that's too bad you didn't get the response you were hoping for. You are right.. '' Men! '' He will come around. My hubby was weird too and when I had the mc he said that he was still trying to get used to the idea that I was pregnant as it still hadn't hit him. I think it takes them a while to get that 'connection'. 

I was thinking, wow thank goodness you didn't wait till after your vacation!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well hubby apologized and says he didn't mean anything by the 'dampener on hols' remark -he just wanted me to know it wasn't the end of the world if BFN or just doesn't work out -but he saw yesterday's line straight away and today's is even better so yay...

I AM PREGNANT! :happydance:

excited but scared still xx love to you all xxx
 



Attached Files:







100E2436.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CountrymomWV

That is an undeniable positive :) Congrats!


----------



## CountrymomWV

Okay help me out. I think I have a faint BFP...but not sure and I am not getting my hopes up (of course you know inside I am)...the pic was taken 4-5 minutes after testing. Now that it is dry, I know I can definitely see it with my eye. Just hoping it wasn't an evap in progress. Tomorrow should shed more light though. Can you look? I put the pic in anohter thread. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1904433-tweakers.html


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh exciting!! I do see something, not hugely clear but then neither was mine 9DPO - the one I couldn't upload; then 10DPO was much stronger. But I can see it without clicking on picture so that must be something lol -and I am rubbish at seeing things xxx

Hope I am not raising your hopes un-necessarily but DOES look good!!!!

xxxx GOOD LUCK xxx


----------



## Mapleroo

Any updates Countrymom?


----------



## Mapleroo

How are you feeling wanna?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mapleroo said:


> How are you feeling wanna?

Feeling more excited, less terrified haha :haha: so all good. Still seems surreal tbh! 
Other than sore 'larger than normal' boobs, slight lower back ache, occasional abdo cramps and increased CM ( keep having to check that AF hasn't arrived) then feel totally normal. Keep remembering that I am pregnant and giving my belly a wee rub haha - so bloated too -DH commented last night -Only time ever in his life he is allowed to comment on my fat bits :haha::haha:

See you have O'd according to FF - Good luck xx

I must admit always was happy with FF and how it correlated my info re:ovulation etc until this cycle when it says I o'd CD19 -so when I got my BFP I was 3DPO -Don't think so lol -Ovufriend had me O at CD13


xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

And yeah, any news Countrymomma? Any more lines for us to ponder ? xxx Everything crossed for you 

Would be nice if we were all bump buddies :)


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling wanna?
> 
> Feeling more excited, less terrified haha :haha: so all good. Still seems surreal tbh!
> Other than sore 'larger than normal' boobs, slight lower back ache, occasional abdo cramps and increased CM ( keep having to check that AF hasn't arrived) then feel totally normal. Keep remembering that I am pregnant and giving my belly a wee rub haha - so bloated too -DH commented last night -Only time ever in his life he is allowed to comment on my fat bits :haha::haha:
> 
> See you have O'd according to FF - Good luck xx
> 
> I must admit always was happy with FF and how it correlated my info re:ovulation etc until this cycle when it says I o'd CD19 -so when I got my BFP I was 3DPO -Don't think so lol -Ovufriend had me O at CD13
> 
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Hmm thats interesting about FF v OVF...A pretty big discrepancy! And obviously OVF was right :happydance:

I stacked my charts and sure enough, pretty much identical pattern to my other months. I had a teeny tiny amount of EWCM, but I usually get lots, thats why I didn't think I actually O'd. I was thinking my OH was particularly handsome on that day though :blush:

Not holding out much hope for this month. Only BD O day and day after so chances are small. But wasn't really TTC this month anyway.

Im so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

We only BD'd once, day before O and after last 2 months of BD'ing for days and days lol - it only takes one I suppose haha

xxx


----------



## CountrymomWV

On the internet cheapies I've had a couple squinters. I did a FRER this afternoon and I see nothing. Idk. I'm o ly 8DPO... so there is still hope. AF isn'tdue for 3 more days. Temp is still up too. Crossing my fingers! Shopped 14 hours today.... I'm wiped out.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yeah 8DPO still very early I agree, with my number 4 baby I never got my BFP until 15DPO (I had o'd early that month, so was still only CD24 but still) and my very faint IC this time around was 9DPO -Will have everything crossed for you Countrymomma! 

And if not ... enjoy your daughter's wedding and have a few celebratory drinks before getting your BFP next cycle xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

YAY!!!Bump buddies and we done it before we reached 40 lmao !!! Mad rush to get booked in with midwife now , so I can say I am 39 lol


CONGRATULAIONS so pleased for you H&H 9months xxx


----------



## zennie

Congratulations on the :bfp: 's
Hope the pregnancies are happy & healthy:flower:

I'm out, af got me yesterday :cry:
On a happier note, my sister had a gorgeous baby boy today:cloud9:

Good luck to anyone waiting to test!!

Heres hoping next month is our month :flower:


----------



## CountrymomWV

Wekl not seeing a squinter yesterday. Thinking cheapies are dysfunctional lol. 10DPO...temp still up. FF says possible triphasic on day 25....not giving up yet. AF is due tomorrow. Keep your fingers crossed! 2 weeks until I am 40.


----------



## wannabubba#4

zennie said:


> Congratulations on the :bfp: 's
> Hope the pregnancies are happy & healthy:flower:
> 
> I'm out, af got me yesterday :cry:
> On a happier note, my sister had a gorgeous baby boy today:cloud9:
> 
> Good luck to anyone waiting to test!!
> 
> Heres hoping next month is our month :flower:

Sorry Zennie xx And congrats on your new nephew xxx


----------



## CountrymomWV

zennie said:


> Congratulations on the :bfp: 's
> Hope the pregnancies are happy & healthy:flower:
> 
> I'm out, af got me yesterday :cry:
> On a happier note, my sister had a gorgeous baby boy today:cloud9:
> 
> Good luck to anyone waiting to test!!
> 
> Heres hoping next month is our month :flower:

Congrats on your nephew!!! If I didn't get a stickie this month... I should be right with you tge next month. I may not get to post for a day or two. Daughters wedding is tomorrow!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Countrymomma -Have a super day at your daughters wedding 

and when you are ready / have time pop over here to say hi if you like xxx

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...9-any-march-2014-babies-due.html#post28153023


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wow Can I blame baby brain already??? :blush:

Sorry Countrymomma - I thought you had posted definite BFP on another thread I am in (although thought it weird that not in this one ) :dohh::dohh:

Have you tested again? 

Was another poster called Countrymomma; no WV at the end soz :hugs:

xx


----------



## CountrymomWV

wannabubba#4 said:


> Wow Can I blame baby brain already??? :blush:
> 
> Sorry Countrymomma - I thought you had posted definite BFP on another thread I am in (although thought it weird that not in this one ) :dohh::dohh:
> 
> Have you tested again?
> 
> Was another poster called Countrymomma; no WV at the end soz :hugs:
> 
> xx

That's okay :) I could not wait so I did not get a FMU to test. I think I will just test tomorrow if AF doesn't show.


----------



## Driving280

I just got a stunner of a BFP - thought AF had started.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Driving280 said:


> I just got a stunner of a BFP - thought AF had started.

Omg!! Congrats!!You were sure you were out too lol :happydance::happydance::happydance: Come and join us over in March babies thread when you are ready 

Congratulations xxxx

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...f-youre-due-march-2014-a-13.html#post28214741


----------



## wannabubba#4

How are things Countrymomma? -Have you tested again or has the witch shown up yet?

Good Luck xxx


----------



## Mapleroo

Driving280 said:


> I just got a stunner of a BFP - thought AF had started.

Yay!! Congratulations!!


----------



## CountrymomWV

AF showed late and came on July 1. I was super sad... But just moving on to the next month. Really July and August are ideal months for me to conceive with my job. Even September... It would maximise my time with a baby. Do I'm looking at this with a positive attitude! 

How are you feeling?


----------



## wannabubba#4

CountrymomWV said:


> AF showed late and came on July 1. I was super sad... But just moving on to the next month. Really July and August are ideal months for me to conceive with my job. Even September... It would maximise my time with a baby. Do I'm looking at this with a positive attitude!
> 
> How are you feeling?

Sorry CountryMomma :hugs:- but thinking positive is a great way to move on xx - and the more time with baby after the birth the better.

I am feeling very un -pregnant except for really sore boobs, then nothing else really - do have a bit of metallic taste going on as well, but wouldn't notice it if was not 'looking ' for symptoms whereas sore boobs are AGONY lol

But feeling a bit more excited, and I told my DD and she was excited too so that was good- DH says he is excited too, but until a bump shows or we see the scan etc, then it doesn't really feel real to him yet I think.

xxxx


----------



## CountrymomWV

You know with all three of my kids... I never had any symptoms in the first trimester. Hang in there Have you went to the doctor yet? That always brought the realism for me :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

CountrymomWV said:


> You know with all three of my kids... I never had any symptoms in the first trimester. Hang in there Have you went to the doctor yet? That always brought the realism for me :)

Docs appt not until next Thursday - I am all of a sudden feeling really anxious and sad about being pregnant (sorry !! not what you want to hear when ttc :cry::cry:)

like 'what the hell have we done?' 'Are we just asking for trouble having number 5 at our age?' 'what are people going to say?' and hormones are raging so crying a lot.

Maybe if I told someone IRL I would feel better about it -DH doesn't talk about the pregnancy at all EVER, DD was only home for a day, she is working away for the summer and she couldn't really say much cos the boys don't know yet!

Just feel SO down!

sorry - hope you are well xxx

xx


----------



## Matin

wannabubba#4 said:


> ...Docs appt not until next Thursday - I am all of a sudden feeling really anxious and sad about being pregnant (sorry !! not what you want to hear when ttc :cry::cry:)
> 
> like 'what the hell have we done?' 'Are we just asking for trouble having number 5 at our age?' 'what are people going to say?' and hormones are raging so crying a lot....

You're not alone. I'm feeling some of that as well in my own way! I was feeling pretty happy until the morning sickness kicked in(and until MIL visited and we managed to keep her out of the loop for now.. She's kind of unstable, so she'll be among the last to know.. but the mere fact that she'd be so appalled really made me sad and angry:cry:) 

...On the 1st of Jul, I went to my ob/gyn appt and the extra AMA testing and relatively grim stats have helped to create this kind of nagging low-level terror that sits in my gut adding to the morning(really _all day and night_) sickness.:sick: I started TTC relatively 'late' at 31 yrs. but i've never had the same level of fear around miscarriage and trisomies etc. I've only just stopped checking obsessively for bleeding, Dr said that if I've made it past 7-8 weeks it should be sticky considering I haven't had any mc's before.

Also feel in a pickle as I don't want to tell the children anything until we're reasonably sure all will go well. My mom does know, so there's some help and sympathy there. When I told her she was way more positive, happy and supportive than I expected. A good surprise.

...My Dr. was pushing the MaterniT21 test heavily. sigh. DH says we might as well do that one too. Part of me just wants to go far away somewhere where's there no tech for while...maybe return to 'civiilization' just for delivery. Just call me ostrich, I feel like I can't deal with any bad news. sigh.

I was even scared to look too hard at the U/S printout. I so want this kid to be okay. Somedays, I think, "What was I thinking with my old arse self?!" :( At other times I think about relatives that had healthy children in their forties and hope everything will be alright for me too.

Finally, my Dr. told me I could gain about 10 lbs with this one but that I didn't really have to... & to just focus on protein, veg, some whole grains, a bit of fruit. Avoid carbs and junk, empty calories. Translation: I'm already fat as two pigs so "whoa nellie!" on any weight gain. Of course I've had to constantly nibble some days to keep from barfing so I'm not getting that 1st tri weight loss buffer that women that can deal with(or can't keep from) vomitting get.

Hope my vent was not too crazy.:wacko: I hope to write again soon in a more optimistic frame of mind. I have my next appt. at the end of the month after the tests and scans.


----------



## Matin

CountrymomWV said:


> You know with all three of my kids... I never had any symptoms in the first trimester. Hang in there *Have you went to the doctor yet? That always brought the realism for me *

Goodness yes, it truly does.

I just went through and realized that I've been lurking the entire time. Putting off an intro, I'm sorry!!:blush:... I'm a 42 year old(I'll by 43 in Nov) mother of 3. I joined B&B while TTC #4 and I'm now pg and freaking out a bit.

ON the TTC side, I think that cutting out coffee/sodas and alcohol helped me to conceive(dh only drinks sodas and those rarely). I also:

Took Vitex for the first time at the start of that cycle for the first 5 days or so, 

Took extra doses of Folic Acid and a pre-natal multivit. 

We used Pre-seed lube (for the 1st time) at least 3 of the BDs that cycle. I popped in a Soft Cup(also a new item to the regimen) afterwards twice, IIRC. Once I felt like it totally pushed out a bunch of 'swimmers', maybe I had it angled wrong or something.

...I've wanted to have another baby since DD was born but we've moved, DH has changed jobs, the kids had to start school after getting toilet trained(took the boys a while) etc. Life basically. ...Also the last delivery was hard, she was stuck and I had to have an emergency c-section. The final delay was just a sour "You guys should be done" attitude from my MIL. She even cornered me once and suggesting getting an IUD. As if.:growlmad: (no offense to those who are less paranoid than I am about certain types of BC... Also you had to be there maybe, her tone/approach just really sucked.)

The years ticked by and we were TTA.. but not exactly scrupulously. I had several cycles where I was so sure we should've "oopsed" but no such luck. Unless i had a super early m/c during the phase, I never got pg. OTOH I was eating and drinking whatever I felt like. Not being super healthy. Now this year, around Feb. I began to feel like this was possibly my 'last stand'. My cycles had started getting shorter, so I saw that as a 'now or never' signal and decided to clean up my act and use all of the little TTC helps I'd read about.

...I don't think I gave quite deep enough thought to all that might , G-d forbid, go wrong at my age. Well, I know it's silly to make myself feel sicker by fretting at this point. I guess I just wish I'd worried and researched a bit more of the 'risks' over the past few years. That way I might feel braver now?

Well that's messy me.:wacko::flower: Sorry for taking so long to delurk!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks Matin - I feel the same way. After a difficult pregnancy and a horrible birth last time due to severe SPD and baby losing output, and crazy panic in the delivery room; everyone commented that I would definitely have to be done now and kind of suggested that if I did have any more and something went wrong or I suffered even worse with SPD then it would be my own 'fault'.

Then there are the risks of m/c and trisomies that I never worried about before - just makes me nervous.

But woke up this morning and thought
Yay I am Pregnant Gave belly a little rub and felt really happy and content that my little bubba is in there :cloud9::cloud9: 

Going to tell my boys this week ; when my eldest gets back from his sisters on Monday. Then tell the family next Saturday maybe- it is my 40th birthday then xxxx

I would feel so much better if I had an ultrasound but wont get mine until 12weeks xx


----------



## crysshae

Hello Ladies, 

I just came across this thread and read it through and would love to join you if you'll have me. :flower:

I will be 40 next month, and we are trying for one more bundle of joy. We caught on our 2nd cycle trying, but it ended in miscarriage last month. That was something completely new to me, after 5 previous healthy pregnancies without complications resulting in 6 children, and I would never wish that on anyone, not even my worst enemy. When the thought of miscarriage would cross my mind in the past, I always thought there was no way I could handle it, but somehow I have, and I'm ready to try again. Just waiting on my first AF now so we can begin. 

Fancy meeting you here, wannabubba. Lol. Again, I'm so glad to hear you're feeling more optimistic today! 

I wish you all BFPs very soon and happy, healthy pregnancies thereafter. :hugs:


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Thanks Matin - I feel the same way. After a difficult pregnancy and a horrible birth last time due to severe SPD and baby losing output, and crazy panic in the delivery room; everyone commented that I would definitely have to be done now and kind of suggested that if I did have any more and something went wrong or I suffered even worse with SPD then it would be my own 'fault'.
> 
> Then there are the risks of m/c and trisomies that I never worried about before - just makes me nervous.
> 
> But woke up this morning and thought
> Yay I am Pregnant Gave belly a little rub and felt really happy and content that my little bubba is in there :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Going to tell my boys this week ; when my eldest gets back from his sisters on Monday. Then tell the family next Saturday maybe- it is my 40th birthday then xxxx
> 
> I would feel so much better if I had an ultrasound but wont get mine until 12weeks xx

Glad you are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Mapleroo

crysshae said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just came across this thread and read it through and would love to join you if you'll have me. :flower:
> 
> I will be 40 next month, and we are trying for one more bundle of joy. We caught on our 2nd cycle trying, but it ended in miscarriage last month. That was something completely new to me, after 5 previous healthy pregnancies without complications resulting in 6 children, and I would never wish that on anyone, not even my worst enemy. When the thought of miscarriage would cross my mind in the past, I always thought there was no way I could handle it, but somehow I have, and I'm ready to try again. Just waiting on my first AF now so we can begin.
> 
> Fancy meeting you here, wannabubba. Lol. Again, I'm so glad to hear you're feeling more optimistic today!
> 
> I wish you all BFPs very soon and happy, healthy pregnancies thereafter. :hugs:

Welcome!! We are in the same boat. I just got my period yesterday so here's hoping this month is the month for a sticky one. I agree with you re the mc. I also had a hard time with it, much harder than I was expecting. Good luck to you!


----------



## crysshae

Mapleroo said:


> Welcome!! We are in the same boat. I just got my period yesterday so here's hoping this month is the month for a sticky one. I agree with you re the mc. I also had a hard time with it, much harder than I was expecting. Good luck to you!

Thank you, Mapleroo. Wishing you a perfect sticky baby this cycle. 

My miscarriage was at 5 weeks also. Did you feel all out of whack while waiting on AF? And how's it going? I've read it can be pretty bad the first time. I apologize if you don't want to answer questions, and I'll understand. I'm just nervous about everything I guess. Of course I was worried about sex too, but that turned out okay. I cried all the way through the first time, but I actually think it helped, and now it's much better. I'm doing my best to have a very positive outlook. I know it's in God's hands. I just can't stop my brain from thinking about everything.


----------



## Mapleroo

crysshae said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> Welcome!! We are in the same boat. I just got my period yesterday so here's hoping this month is the month for a sticky one. I agree with you re the mc. I also had a hard time with it, much harder than I was expecting. Good luck to you!
> 
> Thank you, Mapleroo. Wishing you a perfect sticky baby this cycle.
> 
> My miscarriage was at 5 weeks also. Did you feel all out of whack while waiting on AF? And how's it going? I've read it can be pretty bad the first time. I apologize if you don't want to answer questions, and I'll understand. I'm just nervous about everything I guess. Of course I was worried about sex too, but that turned out okay. I cried all the way through the first time, but I actually think it helped, and now it's much better. I'm doing my best to have a very positive outlook. I know it's in God's hands. I just can't stop my brain from thinking about everything.Click to expand...

Same to you xxx

Yeah it was weird, different than other regular months. I probably had more cramping and backache before it even started than while I was miscarrying! First day was also lots of clots (unusual for me) and really dark but no cramping. Today is CD2 and it's pretty light and brighter (sorry if TMI!)
I know what you mean about being worried about sex. I was also. It felt...wrong :shrug: I guess...I don't know, it was strange. I also felt much better afterwards.

Are you charting at all? I decided to keep up with it and was shocked that I didn't have any of my usual signs. If it wasn't for taking my temp, I wouldn't have even known that I ovulated. Hopefully this cycle is a bit more regular:winkwink:


----------



## crysshae

Mapleroo said:


> Same to you xxx
> 
> Yeah it was weird, different than other regular months. I probably had more cramping and backache before it even started than while I was miscarrying! First day was also lots of clots (unusual for me) and really dark but no cramping. Today is CD2 and it's pretty light and brighter (sorry if TMI!)
> I know what you mean about being worried about sex. I was also. It felt...wrong :shrug: I guess...I don't know, it was strange. I also felt much better afterwards.
> 
> Are you charting at all? I decided to keep up with it and was shocked that I didn't have any of my usual signs. If it wasn't for taking my temp, I wouldn't have even known that I ovulated. Hopefully this cycle is a bit more regular:winkwink:

Thank you for answering my questions. I appreciate it. 

I am charting. I've had watery and EWCM and a little bit of an increase in libido like I usually have around O, just not as much or as drastic as usual. My temp is higher than my norm too and a bit up and down the last few days, although last night my sleep was interrupted multiple times. I'm hoping to see when I ovulated so I'll know when to expect AF. Did AF come at the normal interval after O for you?


----------



## Mapleroo

crysshae said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> Same to you xxx
> 
> Yeah it was weird, different than other regular months. I probably had more cramping and backache before it even started than while I was miscarrying! First day was also lots of clots (unusual for me) and really dark but no cramping. Today is CD2 and it's pretty light and brighter (sorry if TMI!)
> I know what you mean about being worried about sex. I was also. It felt...wrong :shrug: I guess...I don't know, it was strange. I also felt much better afterwards.
> 
> Are you charting at all? I decided to keep up with it and was shocked that I didn't have any of my usual signs. If it wasn't for taking my temp, I wouldn't have even known that I ovulated. Hopefully this cycle is a bit more regular:winkwink:
> 
> Thank you for answering my questions. I appreciate it.
> 
> I am charting. I've had watery and EWCM and a little bit of an increase in libido like I usually have around O, just not as much or as drastic as usual. My temp is higher than my norm too and a bit up and down the last few days, although last night my sleep was interrupted multiple times. I'm hoping to see when I ovulated so I'll know when to expect AF. Did AF come at the normal interval after O for you?Click to expand...

Well I got my BFP during my 2nd month of charting so I only have one cycle to compare it to, but yes with my 1st cycle my LP was 10 days and this one it was 11.


----------



## crysshae

FF says I've ovulated. :happydance: My chart looks so strange to me I wouldn't have given it crosshairs, but if my temp stays up I'll believe it. That means AF is on her way, and we can try again!! Woohoo!


----------



## Mapleroo

crysshae said:


> FF says I've ovulated. :happydance: My chart looks so strange to me I wouldn't have given it crosshairs, but if my temp stays up I'll believe it. That means AF is on her way, and we can try again!! Woohoo!

Yay!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey ladies - how are you all doing ?

xx


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hey ladies - how are you all doing ?
> 
> xx

I'm doin'! Still in no man's land and NTNP. How's about you???


----------



## crysshae

I'm doing okay. Just waiting and waiting... Lol. How did your appointment go?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Aww it went super thanks!

Dr as soon as I said I was pregnant said 'Wow I knew you were going to say that, because you came in looking so happy' lol She gave me huge congratulations and didn't care that I was nearly 40, as long as I was healthy. 
Got my first midwife apt for 7th August and she was going to get my scan arranged for 12-13 weeks.

xx


----------



## crysshae

wannabubba#4 said:


> Aww it went super thanks!
> 
> Dr as soon as I said I was pregnant said 'Wow I knew you were going to say that, because you came in looking so happy' lol She gave me huge congratulations and didn't care that I was nearly 40, as long as I was healthy.
> Got my first midwife apt for 7th August and she was going to get my scan arranged for 12-13 weeks.
> 
> xx

That's great! Now more waiting. That's always fun. :wacko:

My doctor didn't say a word about me being nearly 40 either. She just asked if it was planned and if I'll be trying again. I said I wanted to do it one more time, and she told me to keep taking my prenatals and wait until after my next period,and that was that. There are some good doctors out there who don't try to scare you at every turn.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi ladies 

How are you both getting on? Hoping AF is not too bad crysshae and whereabouts are you mapleroo? Are you actively trying this month or having some time out ? 

I am chilling about being pregnant now; since I told people I feel such less stressed about it and am now concentrating on enjoying the summer holidays and looking forward to going to Spain on Saturday. The day after we come back I see my m/w for first time so all good xxxx

Thinking of you ladies, and hoping you are okay and praying for quick sticky BFP s xxx


----------



## crysshae

Hi Donna, I'm doing well. Still impatiently waiting on AF. Should just be 2-3 days now. I'm glad you are enjoying your pregnancy now. You should. I would so love to live in Europe so it would be easier and possibly cheaper to vacation in all those beautiful places. I hope your holiday is fun and relaxing.


----------



## Mapleroo

Glad everything is going well Donna and that you are looking forward to your holiday,, I hope you have a fantastic time!!! 

AFM still in no man's land, not actively trying but certainly not actively preventing lol


----------



## CountrymomWV

Hi all!!! Took a couple week break from the boards. I was so sad about my BFN last month.. I think I just needed to think. Supposed to ovulate tomorrow according to FF...but the signs say I already did according to CM. Then I ended up getting the stomach flu. I did not temp this month, so I can't be sure on much. We have done the BD a couple times...in my CM fertile time. Will not be disappointed this month either way... Next month I will be going full force!! :)


----------



## Mapleroo

CountrymomWV said:


> Hi all!!! Took a couple week break from the boards. I was so sad about my BFN last month.. I think I just needed to think. Supposed to ovulate tomorrow according to FF...but the signs say I already did according to CM. Then I ended up getting the stomach flu. I did not temp this month, so I can't be sure on much. We have done the BD a couple times...in my CM fertile time. Will not be disappointed this month either way... Next month I will be going full force!! :)

Glad to see you back CountrymomWV! 
Wishing you :dust: for this cycle


----------



## CountrymomWV

I think I am out this cycle. Ovulating today believe and we have not bded for 3 days...:( Hubby came down with a stomach flu I had first...so unless I have some swimmers still in there...it won't be my month. I am okay though! Next month...there will be no excuses for not getting with it. Even though my summer break will soon be at an end.

How is everyone else this month?


----------



## crysshae

Countrymom - So sorry y'all have a nasty bug. They say it can work 3 days prior to O. Fingers crossed for you! 

Donna - All ready for your trip?

Mapleroo - You should be near ovulation soon too; right? 

AFM - Hoping AF shows her face today or tomorrow. I've never been so impatient for it. I feel like I usually do when I'm waiting on O. Lol.


----------



## Mapleroo

Countrymom - you are definitely still in, 3 days is good. 

Crystal - hopefully AF gets here soon and you can start fresh. Fx

I have about 4 or 5 more days till I O. Last night though I had ovary pain on the right side. Very similar to what I have when I actually ovulate. So strange as I have never had it so early before. Could I have ovulated this early? Usually I O between CD 18-20. I'm cd 14 today and the pain was last night on cd13. Weird.


----------



## crysshae

Thanks, Mapleroo.

Maybe your cycle reset and you are going to O early this time. Anything is possible. That said, on the months I have ovary twinges and pain, I usually have it for 3-4 days prior to O.


----------



## Mapleroo

crysshae said:


> Thanks, Mapleroo.
> 
> Maybe your cycle reset and you are going to O early this time. Anything is possible. That said, on the months I have ovary twinges and pain, I usually have it for 3-4 days prior to O.

Yeah thats true...hmm well I will see I guess. If i did ovulate yesterday, I am still in with a chance. I guess my temp tomorrow will tell me more....


----------



## crysshae

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mapleroo

No ovulation yet. Lots of EWCM this morning though so it is just a couple of days away. My oh wanted to bd last night too and while he was googling some ways to 'spice things up', I fell asleep lol


----------



## crysshae

Mapleroo said:


> No ovulation yet. Lots of EWCM this morning though so it is just a couple of days away. My oh wanted to bd last night too and while he was googling some ways to 'spice things up', I fell asleep lol

Well you're definitely still in then. 

Oh no! Lol. Maybe he should've awakened you in one of those spicy ways he found. :haha:


----------



## Mapleroo

crysshae said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> No ovulation yet. Lots of EWCM this morning though so it is just a couple of days away. My oh wanted to bd last night too and while he was googling some ways to 'spice things up', I fell asleep lol
> 
> Well you're definitely still in then.
> 
> Oh no! Lol. Maybe he should've awakened you in one of those spicy ways he found. :haha:Click to expand...

Nope way too spicy for either of our liking lol I'm surprised I didn't have a nightmare actually!


----------



## crysshae

Oh my! Lol. He didn't know what he was getting into when he hit that search button.


----------



## Mapleroo

Haha! Yes considering his first thought was for me to be 'on top' as we hadn't done that for a while... He got waaaay more than he bargained for!


----------



## crysshae

Lol!


----------



## CountrymomWV

Well yesterday morning I had a ton of EWCM...so I though hmmm will do an OPK test and it was ++++. So we did BD last night. This morning's OPK was still ++ but maybe slightly less . So maybe I am still in!! I think since I don't work in summer, it affects my cycle. I don't get near the exercise and activity compared to the school year.

Crystal I see your 15DPO. When do you get to test? Crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## crysshae

Good luck, countrymom.

No test for me this time. Doctor told me to wait until after my first period after miscarriage which seems to have started this evening...at least some spotting so far.


----------



## wannabubba#4

crysshae -woop! for CD1 (hopefully) and lovely sticky BFP this cycle xxxx

Countrymomma -yay, sound promising, good luck.

Mapleroo - hope this cycle is lucky for you too... and hope you ladies can come join me over in first tri soon xxxxx


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> crysshae -woop! for CD1 (hopefully) and lovely sticky BFP this cycle xxxx
> 
> Countrymomma -yay, sound promising, good luck.
> 
> Mapleroo - hope this cycle is lucky for you too... and hope you ladies can come join me over in first tri soon xxxxx

Have a fantastic holiday!!!!!


----------



## crysshae

wannabubba#4 said:


> crysshae -woop! for CD1 (hopefully) and lovely sticky BFP this cycle xxxx
> 
> Countrymomma -yay, sound promising, good luck.
> 
> Mapleroo - hope this cycle is lucky for you too... and hope you ladies can come join me over in first tri soon xxxxx

Thank you, Donna! Only spotted yesterday but definite CD1 today! Have a safe and wonderful trip!


----------



## CountrymomWV

crysshae said:


> Good luck, countrymom.
> 
> No test for me this time. Doctor told me to wait until after my first period after miscarriage which seems to have started this evening...at least some spotting so far.

Sorry about the miscarriage. Maybe this month will be your month!!! :) Will be praying for all of us :)


----------



## Mapleroo

Looks like ovulation day for me and I am in with a shot! Actually had ewcm this month and DTD yesterday and the day before Wahoo!!! Not positive but chart dipped to its o temp so I'm going by that.


----------



## crysshae

CountrymomWV said:


> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, countrymom.
> 
> No test for me this time. Doctor told me to wait until after my first period after miscarriage which seems to have started this evening...at least some spotting so far.
> 
> Sorry about the miscarriage. Maybe this month will be your month!!! :) Will be praying for all of us :)Click to expand...

. Thank you. I will be praying for all of us too. 



Mapleroo said:


> Looks like ovulation day for me and I am in with a shot! Actually had ewcm this month and DTD yesterday and the day before Wahoo!!! Not positive but chart dipped to its o temp so I'm going by that.

Woohoo! Sounds like you've definitely got a chance!


----------



## CountrymomWV

Mapleroo said:


> Looks like ovulation day for me and I am in with a shot! Actually had ewcm this month and DTD yesterday and the day before Wahoo!!! Not positive but chart dipped to its o temp so I'm going by that.

From your chart it looks like a real good chance!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

hey ladies - how are you all doing. mapleroo that chart looks nice -when you testing ?

xxx


----------



## crysshae

Hey Lady! I was just wondering when you would be back yesterday. You had a nice long holiday. How did it go? How are you feeling?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Crystal - back into UK 01:00am this morning. It was fab,very tiring some days lol - but worth it and plenty of relaxing chill out days in between :D.

And I have my first midwife apt today, so excited for that .. and a bit worried lol , always feel a bit intrepid with first encounters haha - feel I will be judged badly for my age; and tbh have not yet :)

I am hugely bloated and look pregnant haha(especially in the evenings) - how to hide that from work when I go back next week?? lmao; am nauseous only when I don't eat regularly and otherwise feel great - hoping lack of symptoms is just lucky and not anything else .

How are things with you? back to ttc this month? howu feeling about it all? xxx


----------



## crysshae

So glad you enjoyed your vacation. 

Have fun at your first appointment. Can't believe you're already over 8 weeks. Time is flying! Tell work there was so much good food while you were on holiday you went a bit overboard. :haha:

Yes ma'am. Back to TTC. CD12 so ovulating soon. I'm feeling great about it. I have my worries and anxieties at times, but I think that's probably normal. Mostly I just think of all the things I love about being pregnant and having a baby and just can't stand the wait. Lol.


----------



## wannabubba#4

So hoping you get your BFP this month, have everything crossed for you xxxx

AFM My appt went so well, no-one batted an eyelid at my age and my mw was genuinely excited about me wanting a home birth too, was such a positive experience all round and I have my next appt in just over a week then my scan two weeks later ; then second tri woop!!!

Just a bit excited!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## crysshae

Thank you! 

So great your appointment went well and you have a good midwife. I hope you get your homebirth without any issues. 

I've thought about it so many times. I think I would love it, but I think my husband and kids would go crazy. As well, the same doctor has delivered all of my babies, so it's like tradition. I've known her so long and love her, so I have just continued to go to the hospital and have her deliver my babies. The hospital is very nice and comfortable, and the nurses listened to me when I had Brant, so it's a good experience too. And I must admit I like that day or two of semi-quiet where me and little one spend lots of time alone and nursing and bonding.


----------



## wannabubba#4

With me in UK, every appointment I can get seen by a different midwife lol; and still never know who is going to be on shift when I labour. it is very impersonal :( But then it is free with NHS so I cannot expect more really; as long as A midwife turns up I suppose lol. Julie (who I met today) is my 'named' midwife and I would like to think I would see her more often than not, but it hasn't been the case over the past few years. 

I particularly want a home birth because of my SPD (fingers crossed it wont be as bad as last time) - I can be assured a pool for delivery and labour and can have my own comforts around me if I am bit more immobile than I would normally be; also our aftercare here was so awful last time and I do not want to go through that experience again -the staff were all horrible to me, I was in so much pain and they generally thought that I was just being melodramatic; even though I arrived on crutches and then had a traumatic delivery and could not move myself about the bed, nevermind lift an infant from his cot. And hubby was sent home directly after birth too, and the kids weren't allowed in as it was evening :( Not good at all.

xx


----------



## crysshae

Goodness. That's too bad you can't get comfortable with one midwife. I can definitely see why you want a home birth. Luckly it's not that way here. If DH wants to stay with me the entire time, he can. Of course, he can't since he has to take care of the other kids. But I could have my sister stay with me or even my oldest daughter. Anyone I would want to stay can stay and wear a hospital bracelet too so they would be able to take the baby after they've taken him/her to the nursery or something.


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> hey ladies - how are you all doing. mapleroo that chart looks nice -when you testing ?
> 
> xxx

Yay!!! So glad your back and had a great time!

I tested today and BFN!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Fingers crossed it was just too early yet Mapleroo xxx 

and yeah not a perfect system here crysshae - but the NHS is under staffed and pushed to the limits generally - but it is still free and other than me wanting a more intimate and personal birthing experience and better post baby care, the rest is generally excellent. So cannot really complain. I never go to my GP (doctor) either, so do not even have a doctor who I know or knows me lol xxx


----------



## crysshae

Mapleroo said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies - how are you all doing. mapleroo that chart looks nice -when you testing ?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Yay!!! So glad your back and had a great time!
> 
> I tested today and BFN!Click to expand...

Have you tested today?



wannabubba#4 said:


> Fingers crossed it was just too early yet Mapleroo xxx
> 
> and yeah not a perfect system here crysshae - but the NHS is under staffed and pushed to the limits generally - but it is still free and other than me wanting a more intimate and personal birthing experience and better post baby care, the rest is generally excellent. So cannot really complain. I never go to my GP (doctor) either, so do not even have a doctor who I know or knows me lol xxx

If the care is great, I just hope you have a better experience all around this time.

I never go to the doctor either. That's why I only know my OB/GYN. Lol.


----------



## Mapleroo

Nope no testing for today, Im right out of tests!


----------



## Mapleroo

AF and temp drop was supposed to happen this morning, but I got neither. No tests until tomorrow though. Shall keep you updated!

How is everyone?


----------



## crysshae

Sounds promising! Can't wait for the update!

I'm doing okay. FF thinks I O'd earlier than I have on my previous cycles this year...but I'm not positive yet. I wasn't paying much attention to everything, so I may have confused myself and my chart. :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

crysshae said:


> Sounds promising! Can't wait for the update!
> 
> I'm doing okay. FF thinks I O'd earlier than I have on my previous cycles this year...but I'm not positive yet. I wasn't paying much attention to everything, so I may have confused myself and my chart. :haha:




Mapleroo said:


> AF and temp drop was supposed to happen this morning, but I got neither. No tests until tomorrow though. Shall keep you updated!
> 
> How is everyone?

Ohh exciting times for both of you ladies :happydance::happydance: 
Mapleroo - everything crossed for your BFP tomorrow please please please Mr Storky xx :hugs:
Crysshae -4DPO yay!!! Wont be long until you are testing too -wishing and hoping for a lovely sticky BFP for you too

Keep us posted, sending you both hugs xxx :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Donna. That would be wonderful! I'm still sticking with confused, although when I look at my chart, it seems reasonable. And TMI, I had creamy yellow CM this morning already. It never turns yellow until my LP when progesterone is rising.


----------



## wannabubba#4

sorry you were unlucky this month Mapleroo -wont be long til you get your BFP I just know it !! Hope you are okay xxx

Crysshae -how are you doing hun? Tested yet? or testing soon? Any symptoms yet? and are you charting still- how is that looking ?

xxx

AFM - I have been so tired, sleeping all the time, exhausted when not sleeping lol, but woke this morning feeling great!! Hope it lasts. I got a letter through from my hospital yesterday, an appointment to speak to a consultant nurse ??? It is on the date I presumed my scan would be, but does not mention an ultrasound being carried out or anything so I dunno? Maybe it is because I am 40 lol need to be assessed to make sure I am not old and decrepit lmao?? I am seeing my midwife on Friday so will ask her what it is about. If it is a scan date then hubby wants to come; if it is just to speak to someone about me being an older mum then he has no need to waste a morning off work.

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## crysshae

Sorry AF got you, Mapleroo.

I'm still charting and keeping up with everything. No testing yet. I'm trying to be good, but of course I can't stop myself from symptom spotting. I'm having quite a few twinges, started going to the bathroom more than usual yesterday and this morning, and had way too much saliva yesterday. I started to talk, and spit all over myself. I never do that. Then I was drooling this morning. The last time I did that was when I got my BFP with the miscarriage. Oh...and I'm hungry again in the mornings, well most of the day for that matter, but have felt kinda icky after I eat the last couple days. I hate it when I have all these symptoms, tell people about it, and it turns out to be nothing. I feel like an idiot. Lol.


----------



## wannabubba#4

ooh excessive saliva was always one of my signs too - good luck xxx


----------



## crysshae

Thanks. I hope it's not just my body psyching me out.


----------



## Mapleroo

Hi Ladies, Im fine! Taking a break from the charting this month though (I should probably remove it from my sig). It is just sending me on the fast track to crazy town!

Crystal-I hope your symptoms are real and just not your body/head playing tricks with you! Mine did that last cycle (plus my damn chart!) I just want to be oblivious to everything like I was to my other 3 successful pregnancies. Got preggo easily and stayed that way! I have everything crossed that this is your lucky month!

Donna-I am sorry that you have been so tired, it's easy when it's your first (well comparatively lol) but once there are other kids and jobs etc, it sure makes a tough time tougher. Hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## wannabubba#4

countrymomWV - any news from you hun? Hope you are okay xx

As for my tiredness, wish it was still here lol, as of last Tuesday I have appeared to lose all symptoms (not that I was ever suffering particularly bad from any of them if I am honest) ....but sore boobs gone, increasing breathlessness on exertion gone, fatigue gone and I never really did get much in the way of MS; apart from feeling a bit nauseous when I was hungry, but that went too :( Now getting myself all worried that I have had a missed miscarriage or pregnancy is molar or something :/ Just under 2 weeks to my scan, so until I find out. Meantime I am still trying my best to hide my bump from the outside world (apart from family) and hope for the best xxx

Mapleroo- how are you ?
Crystal - fingers crossed (and everything else too ) xx


----------



## Mapleroo

Hi Donna! So nice to hear from you, I have been thinking about you the last couple of days. Maybe your symptoms disappearing is because your moving into 2nd tri territory?? Doesn't the HCG start to decrease after 10 weeks? Anyway, I am sure everything is fine. Please try not to worry!

AFM-My break from charting didn't last long! Turns out the not knowing was making me crazier so I am back on the horse!


----------



## crysshae

Donna - I'm sure everything is fine. Every pregnancy is different. I had a couple pregnancies with very little symptoms. Would your doctor or the clinics y'all mention help you with reassurance by looking for the heartbeat or even a quick scan?

Mapleroo - I know what ya mean. Not charting would drive me even more crazy, and I'm pretty certain at this point that FF has my days all wrong. I've never had a 16-day LP. 

However, I spotted one brown spot yesterday. I never ever ever spot. I sure hope the miscarriage didn't throw me completely out of whack. Everything was normal last month...


----------



## wannabubba#4

crysshae said:


> Donna - I'm sure everything is fine. Every pregnancy is different. I had a couple pregnancies with very little symptoms. Would your doctor or the clinics y'all mention help you with reassurance by looking for the heartbeat or even a quick scan?
> 
> Mapleroo - I know what ya mean. Not charting would drive me even more crazy, and I'm pretty certain at this point that FF has my days all wrong. I've never had a 16-day LP.
> 
> However, I spotted one brown spot yesterday. I never ever ever spot. I sure hope the miscarriage didn't throw me completely out of whack. Everything was normal last month...

I hope that one spot was implantation -I only ever had IB with one pregnancy, number 4 -and it was literally one spot of brown when I wiped and then a few days later got my BFP - but if your body is slightly out of whack this month, then that is understandable too :hugs:
AFM - I spoke to my midwife about my disappearing symptoms and she just shrugged and said 'it happens' and not to worry unless I had bleeding or crams



Mapleroo said:


> Hi Donna! So nice to hear from you, I have been thinking about you the last couple of days. Maybe your symptoms disappearing is because your moving into 2nd tri territory?? Doesn't the HCG start to decrease after 10 weeks? Anyway, I am sure everything is fine. Please try not to worry!
> 
> AFM-My break from charting didn't last long! Turns out the not knowing was making me crazier so I am back on the horse!

I was insane the month I decided not to chart, have I O'd? Will I O still? Have I missed it? what DPO would I be on? Am I having an anovulatory cycle? lol crazy crazy crazy :wacko::wacko::wacko: -Still a bit crazy when charting but in a better way haha :haha:

Sending lotta love and good luck wishes to you both xxx


----------



## crysshae

That's part of my problem with my chart this month. I was busy and apparently laid back about my chart and completely forgot to pay attention to CM and all that, so it's my fault my chart makes no sense. 

I hope that one spot of brown means the same thing for me! TMI - I also had slight AF type cramping, still having twinges in my pelvis, and "cramps" in my cervix??? That's where it had to be. I could feel it all the way down there but not actually in the walls of my vagina. Since the spot confused me, I checked my CP last night in the shower. There was white creamy CM with a tiny bit of very light brown mixed in, but my cervix was turned up rather than to the back or down like it usually is. I could hardly get to it. I'm going to check it again at the usual time today to see if it has changed. Everything is just strange for me this cycle. :shrug:


----------



## Mapleroo

Oooh I so hope this is your month Crystal!!!


----------



## Mapleroo

Donna - Glad you were able to speak to your midwife. How are you feeling today?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies 
- sorry the witch got you Crystal - THIS month WILL be your month xxxx Hope you are okay xx

-Mapleroo, I don't have my midwife until 16 weeks lol ; bar my scan on 27th AUG.
But I feel fab- bit tired at night but with family of 6 already then that is a given haha.
I am trying to embrace the feeling fab thing -maybe I am just really lucky ,or maybe the SPD is about to kick in and I will feel crap for the next 2 trimesters lol; so time to enjoy it right now -just wish I had my scan though, so I could enjoy my bump more. In the house I am wearing tight tops and showing it off, DH LOVES it. But outside I am covering up until after scan 

How are you? Due O soon lol? Go get that:spermy::spermy:

:af::af::af::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crysshae

Thanks, Mapleroo. AF found me yesterday. I'm thinking my hormones were just extra high, maybe reset from the MC. 

Thank you, Donna. I hope you are right! 

Only 11 days left till your scan! I can't wait to see your little one. I love wearing fitted tops and showing off my bump when I'm pregnant. I just feel beautiful when I am, even more so with my pregnancies as I've gotten older, like my body is doing exactly what God intended it to do. :flower:


----------



## Mapleroo

Hi girls! I hope you are both well. Not sure if you still check this thread but wanted to announce my bfp this am. Still early days (only 10dpo) but cautiously optimistic. Not told DH yet, i would like to wait till I (hopefully) make it to 5 or 6 weeks.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mapleroo said:


> Hi girls! I hope you are both well. Not sure if you still check this thread but wanted to announce my bfp this am. Still early days (only 10dpo) but cautiously optimistic. Not told DH yet, i would like to wait till I (hopefully) make it to 5 or 6 weeks.

Yay!!! I pop in from time to time but didn't want to hound you both with 'are you testing yet? 'etc lol 

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance: So happy for you, sending you loads of sticky baby dust and keeping all appendages crossed for you
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

And Crysshae - 4DPO Good luck xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations, Mapleroo! That's wonderful news! Sending you tons of sticky baby dust!

Lol, Donna. I just checked in here the other day to make sure I hadn't lost my subscription or anything. You can hound me. :winkwink:


----------



## Mapleroo

Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## wannabubba#4

I will continue to stalk then crysshae lol ;)
How are you? Is your cycle more back to normal this month? Did you get plenty BD in lol?

xxx


----------



## crysshae

I have felt much more normal this month. O was still earlier than it's been since I started charting this past January, but in line with when I charted while TTC Brant, so it should be okay. I have felt very positive this cycle, from the very beginning, and I had tons of EWCM for days. I was afraid we were missing the opportune times when DH was working in the heat and feeling drained, but then when FF picked CD11, we were well covered on BD timing. Now, he's all rested up and wants it, and having started my LP, my interest is lower. Sleep is more important right now. Lol! 

How are you feeling? Did you get to tell your boss today?

Mapleroo - Any symptoms starting yet?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nope lol never got my elusive boss - will phone again soon, she was out when I phoned earlier :(
Just want it out in the open now, it is getting really draining, I am actually nervous about telling her lol.

My youngest started nursery today -was only in one hour and was crying when I picked him up :'( He went in great too! Weekend now and then back to square one on Monday, Friday is a silly day to start nursery!

I am feeling great - a bit more tired these past few days, but otherwise pregnancy wise great. I did hurt myself trying to catch my son as he fell down stairs earlier today lol; but I couldn't exactly let him just fall without trying lol -it was instinctive as you can imagine. Hope it doesn't adversely affect my pelvis :nope: 

xxx

Sounds like you have covered all bases for getting your BFP this month, fingers and toes crossed for you xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Phoned my boss -she was great, really sounded pleased for me and thanked me for telling her first.

Have now posted to the world (well facebook lol) So far so good! All positive comments and lots of likes xxx


----------



## crysshae

Oh goodness. Yes, we can't just let our other children fall when we're pregnant. I hope he's okay and that your pelvis doesn't give you any trouble. 

Friday is definitely a strange day to start nursery. He will think he is all free again over the weekend and then realize he has to go back. Poor guy. I hope whatever made him cry will be easily remedied. 

I love that you're getting all positive feedback. That's great and always a nice surprise when you've had lots of kids already. 

Thanks for all the finger and toe crossing!


----------



## Mapleroo

Here you go Crystal, I posted this on the August testing thread...

OK so on 9dpo I received a heck of a squinter on a Wondfo in the evening. FMU on 10dpo the same plus a faint but noticeable line on a FRER. FMU 11dpo was a little bit darker and evening 11dpo same. 12dpo FMU on FRER is darker than 10dpo (phew!). I have a photo of the two tests, but can't seem to get my pea brain to figure out how to post it!

Because I know how obsessed we all like to be, I thought I would add my symptoms and what led to the BFP etc over the last couple of weeks...

So we DTD for the first time in about 3 weeks on CD14 then again on CD16 (for the record, this session was what I would consider a "nonner" and a "quickie". Very spontaneous and out of the blue-I didn't keep my hips elevated after etc etc, also not a lot of EWCM). I ovulated on CD18. As you can see from my chart, my temps stayed around the cover line until 5dpo, then went back down on 6dpo. This meant nothing to me as I had a "dip" on 7dpo last cycle that meant nothing. On the evening of 6dpo and over the next couple of days I had a bitter aftertaste in my mouth after eating certain foods. On 7dpo I had some cramps and dizziness/lightheaded feeling mostly in the evenings. Boobs started feeling tender from 8dpo. Its not constant, just random twinges throughout the day. The dizziness is still there, but also isn't constant. Appetite is very low and when I do get hungry, it doesn't take much to fill me up. I have a history of HG in my previous pregnancies that usually doesn't get going till around the 6 week mark. I have started to feel more queasy than nauseous and haven't had any food aversions or cravings. I have medication to take for the HG when I need it, but I would like to hold out till the nausea is unbearable and or I start vomiting. As for supplements, just folic acid and hoping to keep being able to stomach that till at least 10 weeks. For what its worth, this so far has been a lot different than my BFP in May. I feel different and my chart looks different and seeing though that ended in an early MC, I can only hope that is a good thing. As for cramps and pelvic sensations, I haven't had much of that at all. In fact I had way more last cycle. Still very early days though, I shall keep POAS and taking my temp.


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Phoned my boss -she was great, really sounded pleased for me and thanked me for telling her first.
> 
> Have now posted to the world (well facebook lol) So far so good! All positive comments and lots of likes xxx

Announcement in Facebook land, now its really official!!!


----------



## crysshae

Those sound like great symptoms, Maple. I think it being different than your MC cycle is a good sign. I know I would be looking for differences too. 

Sticky baby dust and a H&H 9 months for you! Are you due in May?

Nevermind. I read your siggy. :) Lol. My brain is around here somewhere, just not sure where.


----------



## Mapleroo

haha! Maybe our brains are together, mine is MIA too lol


----------



## crysshae

Lol! Hey, maybe that's a good sign for me. :winkwink:

I took 2 pans out of the oven with a potholder and set them on the counter yesterday, and then after emptying one pot, I reached and picked up the other pot without the potholder. I burned 3 fingers, my thumb, and the palm of my hand. I've lost my mind. :wacko:


----------



## Mapleroo

Im very happy with my lines so far :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0885.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crysshae

Those are great! Darkened up really quick! :happydance:


----------



## Mapleroo

crysshae said:


> Lol! Hey, maybe that's a good sign for me. :winkwink:
> 
> I took 2 pans out of the oven with a potholder and set them on the counter yesterday, and then after emptying one pot, I reached and picked up the other pot without the potholder. I burned 3 fingers, my thumb, and the palm of my hand. I've lost my mind. :wacko:

Oh no!!!! Here's hoping it's baby brain set in early!


----------



## crysshae

Lol. I hope so, cuz the alternative would not be good! :haha:


----------



## Mapleroo

I think so to. I am going to buy another 2 I think and make my self crazier for a few more days :wacko:


----------



## crysshae

Oh, I don't blame you. I definitely would. Once I get a BFP, I'm sure I will use up all 30 of my ICs and quite a few FRERs. Lol. 

I see you joined the large family thread. I can't wait to be posting about pregnancy there again. So happy for you! :flower:


----------



## Mapleroo

Thanks so much! I will keep in touch and keep updated on your testing!


----------



## wannabubba#4

fab lines mapleroo xxx 
hope you are joining us as a preggo soon too crystal


----------



## crysshae

Thanks! Me too!


----------



## wannabubba#4

8DPO Crystal - any symptoms or signs yet? When are you planning on testing?
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Mapleroo -Happy 4weeks, how are you feeling? Have you told hubby yet? 

AFM- I am feeling fab :D Every day I get through without ANY SPD symptoms is wonderful lol - hope it lasts at least another month or two :thumbup: And now that everyone knows about the baby I can go get dressed and flaunt my tiny bump; instead of trying to find something to wear to hide under haha :haha: xxx

I am much smaller his time than I was last pregnancy, wonder if that means girl?? Or maybe I am just more active running after a 3yo lol -but then I was full time working last time too, Dunno? Don't really mind, but it would be lovely to buy dresses and frillies and cute little summer bonnets haha

xx


----------



## Mapleroo

Thanks Donna! No I'm not feeling too crash hot actually. The nausea has started already and believe it or not I have what I think is heartburn (not positive because I've never actually had it before). However I have my meds at the ready for the puking , I just wanted to wait till about the 6 week mark, not sure I'm going to last that long though! My boobs are sore. So really so far so good as I feel much worse than I did last time... Which is a good thing! I also didn't want to tell dh yet either, but because I've been feeling so green, thought I better sooner rather than later. Got him by surprise this time which was awesome! I said '' So you have until may to fix up Anna's old room '' silence..... Then he raised his head (we were in bed) '' your pregnant?!?!? '' He was pretty surprised as we didn't actually 'try ' this cycle. Going to wait to tell the kids though. My lines keep getting darker so I'm feeling more optimistic . My symptoms that I did have last time actually had completely gone a couple of days before I even started bleeding. So I will take the aches and pains and revel in the thought that this is a strong pregnancy. 

Crystal - Do you plan on testing early or do you have self control??? :dust: to you!!! 

Donna I am thrilled you are feeling so great and that you are over the hurdle of telling people. Let that bump of yours shine!!! 

Seeing as though I know both of your real names, I should probably come out of the closet and tell you mine. It's Sarah.


----------



## wannabubba#4

:wave::wave:Hey Sarah lol

Sorry you are feeling so horrible; but if it means a healthy bub then it is worth it :) Hope first tri goes nice and quickly for you and you can start to feel better real soon :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## crysshae

Donna - I'm so glad you're feeling great and getting to show off your bump. I hope the SPD leaves you alone for good. 

Sarah - Nice to officially meet you. Lol. Sorry you're feeling icky but glad your symptoms are so strong! Sticky sticky baby dust! Great you surprised your husband. That must've been fun.

I am doing very well at self control this month so far. Don't know how long it will last. Lol. Took a 3-hour nap yesterday and still slept all night. Not the norm for me. Trying my best not to symptom spot too much and feeling fine, so we'll see.


----------



## wannabubba#4

exciting!! So hope you get BFP this month -really really do :) xxx Good Luck xxx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Donna! :flower:


----------



## Mapleroo

I have everything that can be crossed for you !!!!!!!!


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Sarah!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Crystal are you charting still? , how is that looking -nice rise in temps? When is AF due? When are you testing? Everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Yep. I'm charting. My chart is on my ticker. Temps have been pretty steady for the last few days. AF is due in 4 days. Felt nauseated most of the day yesterday, but not sure if it was something I ate. Thinking about testing today.


----------



## crysshae

I went for it. BFN.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Early days yet <3

I see from your chart your LP is 16days past few months so maybe leave it another 3/4 days then retest xxx Or ignore all the DPO and symptom spotting and wait until AF late ,then get a huge positive line without squinting over areal faint one and worrying about that lol
xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol. Yeah. Now that I've started, I'll probably test every day. :wacko: If I could've said no today, I might've had a chance tomorrow. 

My LP is usually 13-14 days. I'm still not sure about that last cycle. I think something was off after my MC. Earlier O dates last couple of times too.


----------



## crysshae

Sarah - How is your heartburn? Any other symptoms?

Donna - I see your little one is still not liking nursery. I hope it gets better. 

AFM - Still BFN. My stomach was growling loudly all morning which it never does. TMI - I had a large glob of very transparent, brown EWCM today. When I wiped again, the paper was clean. Not sure what that's about. Now my CM has gone to the stringy white type which I can't remember noticing in a long time. No signs of blood at all. Now I'm AF crampy in my back and nauseated. I had 2 days of spotting before AF last time, but it was just one spot of brown, mostly creamy CM each day, not EWCM. 

I have never in my 30 years of having a period spotted before AF. I'm wondering if my hormones are just haywire after the miscarriage. My first cycle was great, but these last two, not so much. :nope:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Maybe its implantation bleeding -I have only had that once in all my pregnancies, and it was literally what you described, one glob of brown tinted mucousy matter lol- if that makes sense ;)

Think positive xxxx

And my poor little man is not settling well at all, but still early days I suppoe. I think because the rest went in so good I am just finding it hard. Being pregnant and hormonal, and post night shift today so tired too lol was not good. Lots of tears from him and then at home from ME lol 

xxx


----------



## crysshae

I hope it gets better for both of you soon. Hopefully he will begin to have fun and enjoy it. 

Thank you, Donna. I'm trying to be positive. After spotting before AF last month, and knowing that's not a good thing, I guess I've begun to worry a bit. 

Yesterday, I had an out of the ordinary for me emotional burst. I was looking at puppies on a shelter site, and I started crying when I looked at one of the pictures. I have never done such a thing. So I was beginning to wonder about pregnancy versus just hormones then. I guess time will tell. :shrug:


----------



## Mapleroo

crysshae said:


> Sarah - How is your heartburn? Any other symptoms?
> 
> Donna - I see your little one is still not liking nursery. I hope it gets better.
> 
> AFM - Still BFN. My stomach was growling loudly all morning which it never does. TMI - I had a large glob of very transparent, brown EWCM today. When I wiped again, the paper was clean. Not sure what that's about. Now my CM has gone to the stringy white type which I can't remember noticing in a long time. No signs of blood at all. Now I'm AF crampy in my back and nauseated. I had 2 days of spotting before AF last time, but it was just one spot of brown, mostly creamy CM each day, not EWCM.
> 
> I have never in my 30 years of having a period spotted before AF. I'm wondering if my hormones are just haywire after the miscarriage. My first cycle was great, but these last two, not so much. :nope:

Crystal-Isn't it so maddening that just when you get used to what is 'normal' for you, 'normal' changes and you are back at square one having no idea what your body is doing! I really hope your cycle sorts itself out soon :flower:

Donna-This is totally off topic, but when I saw that you were from Scotland, I started reading an accent in your posts. Crazy I know, love Scottish accents!!

AFM-No more heartburn (or whatever the heck that was). Nausea-check. Constipation-check. Sore boobs-check. Tiredness-check. I am not complaining though, I know it is all a good sign. The sore boobs thing is a new one for me though. I don't recall having it with any of my other pregnancies. I have an appointment with my GP on Thursday. She will see me up until week 12 and then refer me to the OB. It is the same one I had 8 years ago and I really liked him. I haven't had to take any meds yet, just been controlling the nausea with food. Im hoping to hold out till week 6. From memory, that is when my puking started with the other 3. I am no longer working and all my kids are in school so I can have a nap/lie down whenever I want, which is a lovely convenience.


----------



## crysshae

Yes. It is maddening!

I'm glad your heartburn went away and that all your other signs are so strong!


----------



## crysshae

I decided to go ahead and put in all my information so FF could make an informed decision. I figured there was no reason to leave EWCM/spotting off yesterday just because it changed my dates. I need all that information on there. OF and FF both changed to CD14. 

This morning, I have 4 faintly positive BFPs! I took one and put it on the shelf and couldn't remember how long it had been before I checked, so I forced myself to go again and tried another. Came up within the time limit. I don't know why I do this to myself, but since they are so faint, I feel I have to double check. I used another IC and then dug out a Wal-Mart 88 cent test. I can see the 2nd line on all of the tests at arm's distance. I thought about keeping it to myself until AF would be due or I get a darker line, but I would burst!


----------



## wannabubba#4

crysshae said:


> I decided to go ahead and put in all my information so FF could make an informed decision. I figured there was no reason to leave EWCM/spotting off yesterday just because it changed my dates. I need all that information on there. OF and FF both changed to CD14.
> 
> This morning, I have 4 faintly positive BFPs! I took one and put it on the shelf and couldn't remember how long it had been before I checked, so I forced myself to go again and tried another. Came up within the time limit. I don't know why I do this to myself, but since they are so faint, I feel I have to double check. I used another IC and then dug out a Wal-Mart 88 cent test. I can see the 2nd line on all of the tests at arm's distance. I thought about keeping it to myself until AF would be due or I get a darker line, but I would burst!

OMG Woop!!! :happydance::happydance:: 
Congrats hunny I am so happy for you :hugs:
Do you have a pic? Sending you loads of sticky baby dust 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crysshae

Thank you!!! I do, but it's hard to see in the pic. Here is the best one.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wannabubba#4

yay!! I see it, even slightly before enlarging it (and I am totally rubbish at seeing lines generally lol)

*CONGRATULATIONS*

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## crysshae

You can see it!!!??? Yay! You could never see my faint ones last time. I hope that's a wonderful sign! 

Thank you!!! :cloud9:


----------



## wannabubba#4

LOL xx cannot wait to see one with test line darker than control xx


----------



## crysshae

Me either!


----------



## Mapleroo

OMG!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!
So happy for you Crystal!!!!!!!!


----------



## crysshae

Thank you!!!


----------



## crysshae

FRER is positive! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hollowmac

Hey ladies. Wanting to join u. I just turned 40 and me and DH are trying for #4. I have 3 kids, DD 19 years, DS 9 in 2 days, and DS 7. We started trying about 5 months ago for another. I got pregnant in May right before my bday but MC Aug 2 at 10 weeks. So we are going to keep going. Good luck to everyone. :hugs:
:dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Woop!! I see that line too lol Crystal <3

Have you told hubby yet? How are you feeling?

Welcome to hollowmac, hope you get your BFP real soon and sorry for your loss xx


----------



## crysshae

Yay!

No, only my BnB friends know right now. Waiting till I have a line he can see without glasses. :haha: Unless I get to the point I can't hold it in any longer. 

Welcome, hollowmac. I'm sorry for your loss. Good luck!


----------



## wannabubba#4

my hubby would not believe it until there was a strong line there either lol; in fact he never really got excited until after my first docs appointment at about7weeks haha


----------



## crysshae

Lol. Mine usually starts talking about it here and there shortly after I tell him. Starts mentioning names and such.


----------



## Mapleroo

Great line there Crystal!!!


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Sarah! Watching y'all's tickers...they go by so fast. You're already 5 weeks. Yay!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay like your ticker <3

And congrats on 5 weeks Sarah.

You are both bump buddies, expecting May babies, that is so nice !

xxx


----------



## crysshae

We sure are. Yay! 

I know some after miscarriage wouldn't make a ticker so soon, but I want to enjoy every minute of it. Am I being weird? Lol


----------



## Mapleroo

crysshae said:


> Thank you, Sarah! Watching y'all's tickers...they go by so fast. You're already 5 weeks. Yay!

Ugh, it feels like I have been pregnant forever already and it is going soooo slow! This morning I was like "Only 5 weeks?!?!" Bad side of finding out so darn early, I guess. I am glad to have made it this far though. Symptoms are getting worse too so thats a good thing. Started dry heaving yesterday. Yay! lol



wannabubba#4 said:


> Yay like your ticker <3
> 
> And congrats on 5 weeks Sarah.
> 
> You are both bump buddies, expecting May babies, that is so nice !
> 
> xxx

Thanks Donna! And you are now second tri, now that is a milestone! Not long till your halfway!!



crysshae said:


> We sure are. Yay!
> 
> I know some after miscarriage wouldn't make a ticker so soon, but I want to enjoy every minute of it. Am I being weird? Lol

I think it's great! Enjoy and try and relax!


----------



## crysshae

Awww. I know it seems to go by so slowly when it's you. Yay for strong symptoms! 

I know...Donna is moving way on up there! You'll be at the halfway mark before we know it.


----------



## wannabubba#4

crysshae said:


> We sure are. Yay!
> 
> I know some after miscarriage wouldn't make a ticker so soon, but I want to enjoy every minute of it. Am I being weird? Lol

Nope enjoy every minute -I think you are totally right xxx :hugs::hugs:



Mapleroo said:


> Thanks Donna! And you are now second tri, now that is a milestone! Not long till your halfway!!

Yep, it is really weird as I remember the first week or so totally dragging in, I knew from 3w1d lol so early too ; and it took an age to get to 6 weeks :haha: then all of a sudden 12 week scan time. I think the fact we had a holiday in the middle of it all helped though, the past couple of weeks have kind of went slow again. 

Are either of you booked in with doctor or midwife yet, any scans booked to look forward to soon? 

xx


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> We sure are. Yay!
> 
> I know some after miscarriage wouldn't make a ticker so soon, but I want to enjoy every minute of it. Am I being weird? Lol
> 
> Nope enjoy every minute -I think you are totally right xxx :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Donna! And you are now second tri, now that is a milestone! Not long till your halfway!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, it is really weird as I remember the first week or so totally dragging in, I knew from 3w1d lol so early too ; and it took an age to get to 6 weeks :haha: then all of a sudden 12 week scan time. I think the fact we had a holiday in the middle of it all helped though, the past couple of weeks have kind of went slow again.
> 
> Are either of you booked in with doctor or midwife yet, any scans booked to look forward to soon?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I have an appointment with my GP this Thursday. I will see her till she refers me to my OB at 12 weeks. We don't get scans here till week 20 (unless something is up), so a looooong way to go!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wow that IS a long wait, it was hard enough waiting for 12 weeks scan, when everyone else on here seemed to be getting early ones lol. 

We get NT scan at 12/13 weeks then anomaly at around 20 weeks as standard and extras only if there are problems too

xx


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Wow that IS a long wait, it was hard enough waiting for 12 weeks scan, when everyone else on here seemed to be getting early ones lol.
> 
> We get NT scan at 12/13 weeks then anomaly at around 20 weeks as standard and extras only if there are problems too
> 
> xx

Well I am wondering if it will be different this time because Im over 35?? Maybe they will do an earlier one? :shrug:


----------



## crysshae

I will be calling in a day or two. My OB does a scan at 8 weeks to find the heartbeat. Then another at 20 weeks. I'm not sure if she is actually doing a 12 week scan, as I know she is using MaterniTi21 test or however you spell it to check for Down's and such.


----------



## crysshae

Over 35 you'll probably get the NT scan at 12 weeks.


----------



## Mapleroo

crysshae said:


> I will be calling in a day or two. My OB does a scan at 8 weeks to find the heartbeat. Then another at 20 weeks. I'm not sure if she is actually doing a 12 week scan, as I know she is using MaterniTi21 test or however you spell it to check for Down's and such.

Crystal, where do you live?


----------



## Mapleroo

crysshae said:


> Over 35 you'll probably get the NT scan at 12 weeks.

What is a NT scan?? What is it checking for?


----------



## wannabubba#4

NT Nuchal translucency test -checks for soft markers that may be indicative of Down Syndrome - not conclusive like other tests out there. 

Are either of you finding out gender this time around? You could know so early with the MaterniT21 test if you are wanting to know 

X


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> NT Nuchal translucency test -checks for soft markers that may be indicative of Down Syndrome - not conclusive like other tests out there.
> 
> Are either of you finding out gender this time around? You could know so early with the MaterniT21 test if you are wanting to know
> 
> X

OMG I am so out of the loop! What is a MaterniT21 test?

I am for sure finding out the sex!


----------



## wannabubba#4

lol Mat 21 is a blood test done around 12weeks I think (we don't get it on NHS) which tests for trisomies 13,18 and 21 and because it is looking at baby's DNA can tell sex too xx

I have seen a few other ladies on here have had it :)
xx


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> lol Mat 21 is a blood test done around 12weeks I think (we don't get it on NHS) which tests for trisomies 13,18 and 21 and because it is looking at baby's DNA can tell sex too xx
> 
> I have seen a few other ladies on here have had it :)
> xx

Oh i see. Is it of the amniotic fluid?
I wouldn't do that test then. Isn't it so they can talk you into termination? Is it compulsory?

Man, I better come armed with questions and info for my appointment this week lol


----------



## crysshae

I live in the US in Texas. 

Mat21 is just a blood draw. And yep, you can find out the sex. It takes a couple weeks to get the results back though. 

I will find out. I've found out with all my others. I don't have the patience. Lol.


----------



## Mapleroo

crysshae said:


> I live in the US in Texas.
> 
> Mat21 is just a blood draw. And yep, you can find out the sex. It takes a couple weeks to get the results back though.
> 
> I will find out. I've found out with all my others. I don't have the patience. Lol.

So you have a cool accent too!!!

Well blood draw sounds fine to me! I would be ok with that. Plus if you get to find out the sex, even better.

We didn't find out with our first, but I just 'knew' he was a boy. We found out with the other two, but just to prove to my OH that I was right as I also 'knew' what they were aswell.:haha: I don't want to jinx myself or anything but I have a feeling this is a girl. The weird thing is that my OH asked me if I had a feeling with the last pregnancy and I didn't. And it ended early. :shrug:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mapleroo said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> lol Mat 21 is a blood test done around 12weeks I think (we don't get it on NHS) which tests for trisomies 13,18 and 21 and because it is looking at baby's DNA can tell sex too xx
> 
> I have seen a few other ladies on here have had it :)
> xx
> 
> Oh i see. Is it of the amniotic fluid?
> I wouldn't do that test then. Isn't it so they can talk you into termination? Is it compulsory?
> 
> Man, I better come armed with questions and info for my appointment this week lolClick to expand...

They cant force you into anything you don't want. Your body your baby and your decision. Don't feel pressurised into anything you don't want or need. I always wanted the NT scan / CUB screening so that I could be prepared had anything untoward shown up. CUBS is a combo scan and blood at 12-13 weeks to check for problems /trisomoies etc but not DNA so no gender reveal. They then do offer termination in UK if you want but it is not forced -although I don't know how strongly they suggest or recommend it :wacko: For me it was about being prepared with any information I could get, make an informed choice if there was serious issues with baby and more (if I am honest lol) to see baby for the first time :flower: 

Some places in UK only offer CUBS to over 35's, some it is private only, but my NHS trust do it routinely (I think lol or maybe only because I was over 35 with last two babies haha)
xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mapleroo said:


> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> I live in the US in Texas.
> 
> Mat21 is just a blood draw. And yep, you can find out the sex. It takes a couple weeks to get the results back though.
> 
> I will find out. I've found out with all my others. I don't have the patience. Lol.
> 
> So you have a cool accent too!!!
> 
> Well blood draw sounds fine to me! I would be ok with that. Plus if you get to find out the sex, even better.
> 
> We didn't find out with our first, but I just 'knew' he was a boy. We found out with the other two, but just to prove to my OH that I was right as I also 'knew' what they were aswell.:haha: I don't want to jinx myself or anything but I have a feeling this is a girl. The weird thing is that my OH asked me if I had a feeling with the last pregnancy and I didn't. And it ended early. :shrug:Click to expand...

Wouldn't that be crazy if you were right again lol?? I never knew with any of mine -absolutely no idea, other than at 20 weeks when told number 4 was boy.
First I did expect a girl, but just because we came from a large family of girls and it would have seemed odd to have a boy haha -Number 2 I presumed girl again, but nope wrong. Number 3 in hindsight I prob could have guessed boy just because it was so similar to number 2 -but then different dad so never took it for granted:winkwink: Number 4 I was pretty sure girl because it was so unlike the boys pregnancies, but nope another boy lol.

This time - some days think girl, some days think boy and for random reasons that make no sense probably lol. Hubby thinks girl, wishful thinking I think lol -he thought last 2 were girls too lol (until scan with number 4 of course):haha:

xx


----------



## Mapleroo

What on earth would I do without you girls! :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

Lol at the accent! 

That would be cool if you "know" again, Sarah. 

Donna - 3rd time's a charm. Maybe DH is right this time. Lol. 

I've always used a couple of old wives tale tests, and they've been right every time.


----------



## crysshae

I love that these are available here now!
 



Attached Files:







CBCI13dpo.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mapleroo

crysshae said:


> I love that these are available here now!

yahoo! So nice to see that!


----------



## wannabubba#4

crysshae said:


> I love that these are available here now!

Wow - definitely feels more real when you see that word; other than squinting over lines lol xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## crysshae

And now I will tell DH. He may still need his glasses to read it, lol, but there's no doubting it.


----------

